# 26k Unbuffed zu wenig für EMA?



## Valnir_Kamui (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo

wude heute gekickt weil ich angeblich zu wenig HP hätte für Emalon 10er
bin Palatank und habe einen unbuffed Wert von 26k

was als Paladin reichen sollte da ich kein HP tank bin wie der Todesritter.
und Emalon ist weissgott nicht schwer rauffhauen sturmriesen tanken, das wars.



schreibt mal eure Meinung.


----------



## Thufeist (23. Juli 2009)

Mein Krieger Tank hat unbuffed auch ca. 26k und ich habe Emalon schon getankt..
Sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein..
Nur die Adds ansich sind da noch etwas zu heftig, da sie etwa 25% mehr DMG als Emalon machen..


----------



## GeratGonzo (23. Juli 2009)

Also mein tank hat 27,5k unbuffed und ich durfte bis jetzt nur als sek tank für die ads fungieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakypriest (23. Juli 2009)

also 28-30k sollten es schon sein wenn man noch blaue items hat um den dmg auszugleichen, man sollte 2gut hits überleben. 26-28k ist für nen Pala im nax10/hero eq eigentlich gut machbar.


----------



## Super PePe (23. Juli 2009)

hp sagen nix über die quali aus
entscheiden ist schadensvermeidung, nur wissen das die wenigsten


----------



## MasterThardus (23. Juli 2009)

Fürn 10er hätts vielleicht grad noch so gereicht als add tank, allerdings kann man bei solchen hp Werten auch daraus schließen das andere Werte wie Ausweichen, Parieren, Block nicht ganz so ausgebaut sind, was den Schaden an dir natürlich noch nen tick höher erscheinen lässt.


----------



## Arazak (23. Juli 2009)

ich hab selbst als dk tank grade so ca 26 k hp unbuffed.. ich durfte auch bei emalon 25er tanken ^^
solang man deffcap hat und ausweichen + parry auf ca 40% dürfte das auch nicht wirklich ein problem sein.. mehr ist natürlich immer besser

mfg


----------



## Thufeist (23. Juli 2009)

GeratGonzo schrieb:


> Also mein tank hat 27,5k unbuffed und ich durfte bis jetzt nur als sek tank für die ads fungieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das kann ich mir irgendwie nicht wirklich vorstellen, denn die Adds machen 25% mehr DMG als Emalon selbst..
Wieso sollte dich jemand als Second Tank das schwerere tanken lassen?!


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (23. Juli 2009)

Thufeist schrieb:


> Das kann ich mir irgendwie nicht wirklich vorstellen, denn die Adds machen 25% mehr DMG als Emalon selbst..
> Wieso sollte dich jemand als Second Tank das schwerere tanken lassen?!



Weil genau das die wenigsten wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littelfoot (23. Juli 2009)

hmm naja müsste eingtl. locker reichen, hatten gestern nen Pala Tank unserer Gilde dabei in Ulduar 10er bis Auriaya und hat eingtl. keine Probs gehabt (unter anderem war er auch Bosstank von XT-Hardmode). Und ich glaub der war auch "nur" bei 25-27k life unbuffed


----------



## Valnir_Kamui (23. Juli 2009)

ich habe blocken auf 23% parrieren 18% und ausweichwertung 31%

sollte reichen. ich weiß selbst dassschadensverrinerung besse rist als leben aber man wird ingam nurrmehr nach HP
beurteilt..


----------



## GeratGonzo (23. Juli 2009)

Thufeist schrieb:


> Das kann ich mir irgendwie nicht wirklich vorstellen, denn die Adds machen 25% mehr DMG als Emalon selbst..
> Wieso sollte dich jemand als Second Tank das schwerere tanken lassen?!



da der main tank weniger ausweichen und blocken hatte, hab gute deffwerte nur die hps sind noch jenseits von gut und böse


----------



## Super PePe (23. Juli 2009)

"Fürn 10er hätts vielleicht grad noch so gereicht als add tank, allerdings kann man bei solchen hp Werten auch daraus schließen das andere Werte wie Ausweichen, Parieren, Block nicht ganz so ausgebaut sind, was den Schaden an dir natürlich noch nen tick höher erscheinen lässt." 
genau diese zeitgenossen meinte ich

wie willst du von den hp auf die schadensvermeidung schlissen?


----------



## Thunderhawk46 (23. Juli 2009)

Thufeist schrieb:


> Mein Krieger Tank hat unbuffed auch ca. 26k und ich habe Emalon schon getankt..
> Sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein..
> Nur die Adds ansich sind da noch etwas zu heftig, da sie etwa 25% mehr DMG als Emalon machen..




Also ich habe auch einen palatank hatte zwar 27 k unbuffed aber konnte die adds locker tanken und auch ema erwies sich als problemlos ( die skillung machts so wie das equipt ) und wie gut man seine klasse kennt !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thufeist (23. Juli 2009)

/Klugkacker Modus an

Es heisst aber DEF.. mit einem F.. kommt nämlich von Defense..

/Klugkacker Modus aus


Wer nur auf HP achtet hat meiner meinung nach glaube ich kaum ahnung..


----------



## Martialis (23. Juli 2009)

Nun..ich denke für den Bosskampf reicht es beim 10er.Ich selber habe einen DK-Tank mit 32,5k HP ub.Ich verstehe deinen Begriff HP Tank trotzdem nicht.DK´s haben zwar kein Schild aber ne Menge ausweichen+parieren.Ich geh mal davon aus das diese Werte wesentlich wichtiger sind als nur die reine HP.Schadensvermeidung sollte an erster Stelle stehen und da hapert es bei vielen Tanks.Tank spielen ist halt ned nur Knöpfchen drücken!!!


----------



## Trorg (23. Juli 2009)

Er ist Palatank und da reicht das locker da er mit seinem Schildskill auf nen Blockwert von locker 60-80% (je nach equip) blocken kommen sollte.
Grade für dei Adds ist das absolut genial da man die 25% mehr schaden teilweise komplett negieren kann (ihre hits komplett wegblockt)


----------



## Chelrid (23. Juli 2009)

mein tank is bei unbuffed 27,7k und emalon10er hab ich schon getankt. es kommt immer auf die gruppe an

wenn die healer auf zack sind, kannst das auch mit tank machen der 25k unbuffed hat.... nur wenn du schnarchnasen hast, dann hilft dir auch nen 45k tank da vorne nicht...


----------



## Komakomi (23. Juli 2009)

Valnir_Kamui schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> wude heute gekickt weil ich angeblich zu wenig HP hätte für Emalon 10er
> bin Palatank und habe einen unbuffed Wert von 26k
> ...



Sollte eigentlich ausreichen!
Ich bin im normalfall Healdruide und habe meinen 2.Specc auf Eule.
Neulichst habe ich aus gaudi mal auf feral geskillt und habe Emalon mit Heal equip und Frostresi-Set (auf Zaubermacht gesockelt) gatankt!
Hat super funktioniert, die Heiler haben sich auch mal wieder über etwas Spanendes gefreut und Aggro hab ich auch halten können (Feenfeuer, Bär auf CD halten is halt wichtig) gesamt hatte ich full gebufft 27500 Life, aber Crittimmun is wohl so n' Pflichtpunkt...


----------



## xx-elf (23. Juli 2009)

Valnir_Kamui schrieb:


> ich habe blocken auf 23% parrieren 18% und ausweichwertung 31%



dann hättest du locker hmhmhm

180 Blockwertung
200 Parierwertung und
über 800 Ausweichwertung

ist T 9 schon draußen?


----------



## Valnir_Kamui (23. Juli 2009)

bin shon längst crittimun habe verteidgung von 546 naxx 10er eq


----------



## MasterThardus (23. Juli 2009)

Super schrieb:


> wie willst du von den hp auf die schadensvermeidung schlissen?



Naja ich bin jetzt einfach mal davon ausgegangen, dass die HP durch zu schlechtes Equip (blaues Zeug und so) beeinflusst wird und deshalb auch die anderen Werte mehr oder weniger auf der Strecke bleiben. Der gute TE hat je keinen armorylink dazugepostet.


----------



## Trorg (23. Juli 2009)

Ähm Nax 10ner equip, 560 def und diese Avoidwerte?
Wie heist dein Char das würde ich mir gerne mal anschauen.
Ich komm mit Naxx25/Ulduar10 equip nicht auf diese werte die du da beschreibst.


----------



## Resch (23. Juli 2009)

Ach erzähl net, hab mit mein DK Naxx 10er mit 22k unbuffed getankt und das ohne Probleme. Emalon das erste mal da hat ich auch nur um die 25-26k, das ging auch wunderbar. Jetzt bin ich so bei 28,7k HP und tank damit locker Ulduar 10er.

Wie schon gesagt wurde...HP ist nicht alles. Ist aber genauso wie als DD...mindestens 2kdps für Naxx 10er obwohl 1,6k auch dicke reichen (Klar es geht schneller aber ob nun 10mins länger für die id oder nich is doch wurst). Und wenns um Tanks geht schauen halt alle nach den HP.

War mal mitn befreundeten Healer VF Hero. Der Tank war fast noch komplett Grün (vielleicht 21k HP) und laut Armory nur 530deff gehabt. Wir schon gedacht "Mh lieber neuen suchen", habens aber einfach mal probiert und siehe da, nicht ein Wipe.

Naja Vorurteile sind halt doof, keiner hat sie angeblich, aber irgendwie hat sie doch jeder :-P


----------



## Dexron (23. Juli 2009)

Thufeist schrieb:


> Das kann ich mir irgendwie nicht wirklich vorstellen, denn die Adds machen 25% mehr DMG als Emalon selbst..
> Wieso sollte dich jemand als Second Tank das schwerere tanken lassen?!



/sign

bei uns tankt auch immer der "bessere" tank die adds, und der wird auch vom "besseren" heiler geheilt.

"besser" hat aber jetzt mal wenig mit best-of-werte zu tun, sondern beherrschung, können und spielweise des chars.


----------



## Valnir_Kamui (23. Juli 2009)

ja sry waen nicht 560 >_<

hatte egstern nur 5 blaue items gegen epics eingetauscht und habe jezt nochmal nachgesehen ssry


----------



## Nexilein (23. Juli 2009)

Super schrieb:


> wie willst du von den hp auf die schadensvermeidung schlissen?



Das frage ich mich auch. Vor allem da das so viele nicht-Tanks zu können scheinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist auch immer wieder nett zu sehen wenn sich Tanks Ausdauersteinchen in die roten Sockel stecken und dabei dann Avoidance Sockelboni verschenken...


----------



## Trorg (23. Juli 2009)

Geb trotzdem mal deinen Charnamen, möchte sehen wie du auf diese Avoidwerte kommst.


----------



## xx-elf (23. Juli 2009)

Valnir_Kamui schrieb:


> ich habe blocken auf 23% parrieren 18% und ausweichwertung 31%



Ich nehme mal an du meinst 21% ausweichen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und für rnd ak 10ner reicht das gerade eben so, im 25er stirbste ja schon durch die Nova vom boss, bzw. das aufgeladene Add hat dich instant um.

Übrigens sollte der addtank, möglichst gute Werte haben und der Mt viel Hp (wegen schockwelle) und nen guten aggroaufbau.


----------



## Schwarze-Flamme (23. Juli 2009)

mein dk tank hat unbuffed 23k oder so ... gebuffed (bufffood usw.) 32k und hab ema getankt ohen probs

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...&n=Seyrania 
ma mein tank


----------



## Deligor (23. Juli 2009)

Ich find diese "Geilheit" auf die hp echt super...
Was nutzen mir 31k life wenn ich jeden Schlag von Emalon fresse? richtig...nichts!
Ein Tank der sich gut equipt schimpft nur weil er überall wo es möglich ist Hp ins Gear geprügelt hat (Sockel, Trinket) sollte noch einmal stark in sich gehen.
Wichtig sind die Ausweich-,Parier- und Blockwerte...wenn du es da zu keinen Werten über 20% bringst solltest du garnicht anfangen hp zu sockeln.

Antwort: 26k unbuffed können durchaus ausreichen wenn die anderen Werte stimmen. Wenn du allerdings mit 26k life jeden Schlag von Emalon auch einsteckst solltest du evtl nochmal an einem Equipment arbeiten.

Mfg Del


----------



## Kamakas93 (23. Juli 2009)

Ich bin ein Tank mit 31k life un buffed und ich muss immer adds egal ob im 10ner oder 25iger tanken solange du aber mit parry, blocken und ausweichen auf ca 60% kommst reicht das. 26k gehen ohne probleme den es gibt ja immer noch buffs womit das nochmal gesteigert wird.


----------



## DieSchachtel (23. Juli 2009)

Naja ich wär da vorsichtig.

Mein DK ist Blut geskillt und Tank. Mit 32k unbuffed macht er schon was her. Ich würde dir raten, weniger life, schlechteres eq: immer den Boss tanken. Aber ein minimum von 28k sollten schon sein.
Für die Adds empfehl ich allerdings min. 30k life, für 10er oder 25er spielt keine Rolle. Ich hab die Erfahrungen gesammelt und muss sagen:
Adds Tanken ist nen cooler Job, alles entwas übersichtlicher und cool going. Wenn de bei Ema stehst..naja is alles so eng musst schaun das du die aggro hältst, sonst klauen se dir hexer und jäger.
Ansonsten nich weiter tragisch. Bissl sockeln, bissl veraubern, dann klappts auch mit dem Raid.

mfg


----------



## Maxugon (23. Juli 2009)

Deligor schrieb:


> Ich find diese "Geilheit" auf die hp echt super...
> Was nutzen mir 31k life wenn ich jeden Schlag von Emalon fresse? richtig...nichts!
> Ein Tank der sich gut equipt schimpft nur weil er überall wo es möglich ist Hp ins Gear geprügelt hat (Sockel, Trinket) sollte noch einmal stark in sich gehen.
> Wichtig sind die Ausweich-,Parier- und Blockwerte...wenn du es da zu keinen Werten über 20% bringst solltest du garnicht anfangen hp zu sockeln.
> ...


Parier Werte eigentlich NUR für den DK


----------



## Super PePe (23. Juli 2009)

@MasterThardus

rar items haben weniger hp das stimmt, jedoch ist die schademsvermeidung höher




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vs




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gibt eindeutiger beispiele als die 2 hier


----------



## feronius (23. Juli 2009)

Unsere Tanks im Raid haben geringfügig weniger Leben, aber trozdem überleben sie die Angriffe vom Emalon.


----------



## Füchtella (23. Juli 2009)

Huhu!



Valnir_Kamui schrieb:


> wude heute gekickt weil ich angeblich zu wenig HP hätte für Emalon 10er
> bin Palatank und habe einen unbuffed Wert von 26k
> 
> was als Paladin reichen sollte da ich kein HP tank bin wie der Todesritter.
> und Emalon ist weissgott nicht schwer rauffhauen sturmriesen tanken, das wars.



***IRONIE MODE ON***
Völlig zu Recht. Wusstest du denn nicht, dass man mindestens T8 kompett haben muss, um Emalon tanken zu dürfen?
Wie das überhaupt immer so ist, dass man idealerweise volles Equip aus der nächstbesseren Raidinstanz haben muss, um die davor tanken zu dürfen.
***IRNONIE MODE OFF***


*lacht sich weg*
Nee watt ein Unfug. Mein Tipp:
Den Raidleiter merken, am besten auf Ignore und die persönliche Liste der erwiesenen Vollpfosten setzen, und mit netteren Leuten was unternehmen.


mfg


----------



## Maxugon (23. Juli 2009)

Ich wollte mal eine Frage in den Raum werfen :

Mein Tank hat 25k unbuffed , 23 %ausweichen .16% Parieren und 18% Blocken (kann grad nicht arsenallink posten da DD Eq drauf ist ).
Ich habe überhaupt keine Probleme bei den Boss in Ulduar bis Mimirion . Da habe ich arge Probleme ich muss schon alle meine Trinkets + Göttlicher Schutz raushauen um überhaupt die ersten 50% zu überleben , danach packen es unsere Heiler nicht mehr (Ulduar 10ner).

Was mache ich falsch? Ich halte die Blockfähigkeit immer oben und ich tanke den Typen , nicht den Arm usw.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. Juli 2009)

ema 10 hittet für niedliche 9-10k. 26k unbuffed sind ~32k buffed, also kansnt du sogar 3 hits in folge fressen.

@Maxugon. bei mimiron brauch man einfach nur hp. da bringt blocken nichts, sein meleeschaden is so lächerlich gering, das da auch ein offwarri tanken könnte.
nur hat er ja die schöne erruption die für 20k pro sec tickt, dich also twohittet. hol dir ordentliche ausrüstung und probiers dann wieder.


----------



## Deligor (23. Juli 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> Parier Werte eigentlich NUR für den DK



ähm...nö?
Parieren ist für einen Krieger auch sehr wichtig da bei den Schlägen die man einsteckt eine gewisse Reihenfolge eingehalten wird:
Ausweichen > Parieren > Blocken (Das Problem beim blocken ist, dass eben ab und an der Schaden nicht zu 100% vermieden sondern nur gemindert wird)

Wenn ich richtig informiert bin arbeitet WoW auch in dieser Reihenfolge die avoidchancen ab. Un selbst wenn das nicht stimmen sollte ist mir parieren immernoch lieber als blocken, da hier der Schaden zu 100% vermieden wird.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (23. Juli 2009)

Deligor schrieb:


> Was nutzen mir 31k life wenn ich jeden Schlag von Emalon fresse? richtig...nichts!



Was nutzen dir 80% Avoid wenn du durch den RNG 2 Hits hintereinender Frist und tot umkippst? Beide Werte sind wichtig ab ~50% Avoid unbuffed kannst du ohne Probleme komplett in Ausdauer Sockeln. 50% Sind einschließlich der 9% Boss misses. 

Den Heilern ist es im Normalfall eh lieber wenn du gleichmäßig schaden bekommst bzw Heilen die eh durch.


----------



## Albra (23. Juli 2009)

es liegt wahrscheinlich nicht daran das du ein schlechter tank bist sondern das sie vorhaben blau/grüne/bisserl lila heiler mitzunehmen.. das war neulich mein problem -.- das sich solche deppen überhaupt für ema eintragen is echt ne frechheit
aber als tank wird man angemault warum man umkippt und anstatt das der heiler ausgetauscht wird soll ich auf dmg gehn -.-"  wo ich von allen tanks die besten vorraussetzungen hatte


----------



## Turican (23. Juli 2009)

Merksatz:

HP macht keinen Tank aus

Nur Idioten glauben,dass ein Tank mit viel HP auch der bessere Tank ist


----------



## Yagilrallae (23. Juli 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal eine Frage in den Raum werfen :
> 
> Mein Tank hat 25k unbuffed , 23 %ausweichen .16% Parieren und 18% Blocken (kann grad nicht arsenallink posten da DD Eq drauf ist ).
> Ich habe überhaupt keine Probleme bei den Boss in Ulduar bis Mimirion . Da habe ich arge Probleme ich muss schon alle meine Trinkets + Göttlicher Schutz raushauen um überhaupt die ersten 50% zu überleben , danach packen es unsere Heiler nicht mehr (Ulduar 10ner).
> ...



Arm bei Mimiron?
Meinst Du Kologarn?
Dort verteilt u.a. der linke Arm auch netterweise nen Schwinger, was aber locker weggeheilt werden müsste.
Schau doch einfach mal im Kampflog was Dich gekillt hat.
Aber zuerst überdenke, welchen Boss Du gewesen bist *g*

Achja Mimiron mit 25k halte ich für deutlich zu wenig, alleine Phase 1, wo 6 Sekunden lang je Sekunde 30k damage reinkommen wird arg schwer gegenzuheilen, bei dem kleinen Pool. Nicht unmöglich, aber deutlich schwerer.

Aber Mimiron kanns ja eh nicht sein, da Du etwas von "Arm" schriebst.
Und Kologarn ist im 10er eigentlich lächerlich, im regelfalls langweilen sich die Heiler dort. Dagegen ist Ignis im Vorfeld schon spannender für die Heiler.


Bzgl Threadersteller:



> ZITAT(Valnir_Kamui @ 23.07.2009, 12:44) *
> ich habe blocken auf 23% parrieren 18% und ausweichwertung 31%



Die Werte sind kompletter Unfug und können so nicht stimmen!
Ausweichen auf 31% mit Nax 10er Equip glaubt Dir keiner.
Arsenallink or it didn´t happend!



Es grüßt ein 34k+ Tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultimo01 (23. Juli 2009)

mein warri hzat knapp 30k ub, mach immer mt bei ema, mit 26k solltest aber schon die adds tanken dürfen ^^


----------



## Xentres (23. Juli 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal eine Frage in den Raum werfen :
> 
> Mein Tank hat 25k unbuffed , 23 %ausweichen .16% Parieren und 18% Blocken (kann grad nicht arsenallink posten da DD Eq drauf ist ).
> Ich habe überhaupt keine Probleme bei den Boss in Ulduar bis Mimirion . Da habe ich arge Probleme ich muss schon alle meine Trinkets + Göttlicher Schutz raushauen um überhaupt die ersten 50% zu überleben , danach packen es unsere Heiler nicht mehr (Ulduar 10ner).
> ...



1. Habt ihr Feueraura an und evtl nen Pala mit Aurenbeherrschung?
2. Machst du deine CDs und der Raid "seine" CDs (schutzgeist etc) zum richtigen zeitpunkt - also zur Eruption an?

Dich wird wohl folgendes (beinahe) Töten:


> Plasmaeruption (Plasma Blast)
> Fügt dem Ziel mit der höchsten Bedrohung über 6 Sekunden jede Sekunde 20.000 Feuerschaden zu. 100 Meter Reichweite. Wirken in 2,79 Sekunden



Dagegen helfen tun:
1. Göttlicher Schutz
2. Schutzgeist
3. massives Overheal
4. Pala - "Hand der Opferung"
5. Feuerresi = Pala+Feueraura verstärkt durch Aurenbeherrschung
6. Feuerschutztrank (sowas gibts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ansonsten: Lass nen Tank mit mehr CDs (besten DK) dran.

Edit:
Da du offenbar Kologarn meinst, kann ich nur sagen:
Du kriegst öfter einen Debuff den du dir durchlesen sollst. Daher wirst du böse viel Schaden nehmen. Neuerdings läuft dieser Debuff aber sogar aus (is also leichter geworden). Ansonsten ist es Sinn und Zweck, dass du bei einem Boss deine Trinket+Cds nutzen sollst.
Ergo: Eure Heiler machen was falsch.


----------



## dragon1 (23. Juli 2009)

naja, etwas wenig ist es schon, bei nicht so guten heilern schwer moeglich.
27-28k solltens schon sein




Yagilrallae schrieb:


> Die Werte sind kompletter Unfug und können so nicht stimmen!
> Ausweichen auf 31% mit Nax 10er Equip glaubt Dir keiner.
> Arsenallink or it didn´t happend!
> 
> ...


hmm, mein dk der bisher nur 1 naxx teil hat hat 28% ausweichen und 19 Parrieren unbuffed. sind die 10% avoid nicht durch naxx eq auszugleichen ?


----------



## Descartes (23. Juli 2009)

Valnir_Kamui schrieb:


> bin shon längst crittimun habe verteidgung von 546 naxx 10er eq



Wenn du Naxx 10 equipt bist solltest du Ema im 10er eigentlich tanken können.
Das mit Ausdauer oder Avoid bei Tanks gibts unzählige diskussionen und verschiedenste meinungen,
aber es halt fakt das die meisten nach HP gehen weil das eben ein fester wert ist den man als ersten sehen kann.
Nicht das ich neugierig währe aber haste mal ein armory link oder hab ich den übersehen?


----------



## Adenedhel (23. Juli 2009)

naja wenn mich einer wegen miener hap nervt dann sag ich nur noch dann soll er sich doch nen tank suchen gehen der 1 mio hp und wenn er den findet mir bescheid geben. Solche leute sind nur noch mit dem satz zu beschreiben LTP. 



Ade


----------



## Super PePe (23. Juli 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hmm, mein dk der bisher nur 1 naxx teil hat hat 28% ausweichen und 19 Parrieren unbuffed. sind die 10% avoid nicht durch naxx eq auszugleichen ?



du bist dk und hast kein blocken du lebst nru von ausweich /parri ....


----------



## Charist (23. Juli 2009)

Dieser Threads erinnert mich imer an die Heilerthreads die es gibt...

aber ich muss euch berühigen wir werden meist genauso bescheuert wie ihr beurteilt.

Wenn interessiertswenn ein Heiler 2k Zaubermacht hat und null manareg...

Genau das gelcih ist beim Tank auch da ich beide klassen shcon gespielt ahbe frage ich eigenlich garniemeranch was der für ein equipment hat sonders lade ihn ein und prüfe es kurz obs akzeptabel ist und meist darfer bleiben. Wenns eng ist schrei ich ihn dann an und sag ihm das es eng werden könnte aber was willst mehr tun. -> kicken finde ich unfair weil gerade die tanks es am schwersten haben mitgenommen zu werden ... eigene erfahrung.

War immer so ein Low HP tank zu BC zeiten und da wurde ich abgewälst obwohl anschließend jede grp hinterher fast von mir begeistert war ... selten hats einer gepeilt und mal net nach HP gefragt.

aber verliert net den Mut viel schlimmer ist das die Höflichkeit heutzutage einfach zu wünschen übrig läßt ... Bekommt ihr auch nur noch die ?

HP?

mfg Charist


----------



## Locci (23. Juli 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hmm, mein dk der bisher nur 1 naxx teil hat hat 28% ausweichen und 19 Parrieren unbuffed. sind die 10% avoid nicht durch naxx eq auszugleichen ?




Du meinst einem Naxx teil und rest Naxx25er & Ulduar oder? weil mit blauen und paar epics erreichst du diese werte niemals unbuffed (unbuffed heisst auch ohne Horn des Winters). Giev Arsenal link pls ^^

@all die hier mit 26k HP Ulduar gehen, die heiler tun mir leid. Wenn da Zwei hard hitter kommen liegst du instant solltest du nicht das glück haben einem davon auszuweichen. Deswegen manchmal lieber mehr HP um so etwas überleben zu können ohne auf ausweichen angewiesen zu sein.

BTT: Emalon 10er sollte für dich kein problem darstellen, würde dir aber raten den Boss zu Tanken, Adds hauen bisl mehr raus.


----------



## Descartes (23. Juli 2009)

Charist schrieb:


> Wenn interessiertswenn ein Heiler 2k Zaubermacht hat und null manareg...
> 
> Genau das gelcih ist beim Tank auch da ich beide klassen shcon gespielt ahbe frage ich eigenlich garniemeranch was der für ein equipment hat sonders lade ihn ein und prüfe es kurz obs akzeptabel ist und meist darfer bleiben. Wenns eng ist schrei ich ihn dann an und sag ihm das es eng werden könnte aber was willst mehr tun. -> kicken finde ich unfair weil gerade die tanks es am schwersten haben mitgenommen zu werden ... eigene erfahrung.
> 
> ...



Ja das kenn ich auch, hab mein Palatank seit ner weile nimmer gespielt das ich in der Gilde wo ich zuletzt war,
die Tankposten komplett besetzt waren und heiler im 25er bündnis auch zuviel waren hab ich mein priester auf shadow geskillt. Aber da ich das heilen nicht aufgeben wollte hab ich vor den dualspecc zeiten mir ein heildudu zusätzlich gelevelt. Daher kann ich da nur zustimmen das einiges unsinnig ist was einige leute so verlangen.


----------



## Yagilrallae (23. Juli 2009)

Noch nen Tip:

Da Du scheinbar ja Kologarn meinst. Wie tankt Ihr die Add´s vom rechten Arm?
Tankste die parallel mit? 
Die geben nen Rüssi-Debuff, wesshalb die vom zweiten tank ausserhalb der gruppe getankt werden sollten und von den range-dd´s weggebombt werden sollten.
Evtl killt Dich das ja...


----------



## Locci (23. Juli 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal eine Frage in den Raum werfen :
> 
> Mein Tank hat 25k unbuffed , 23 %ausweichen .16% Parieren und 18% Blocken (kann grad nicht arsenallink posten da DD Eq drauf ist ).
> Ich habe überhaupt keine Probleme bei den Boss in Ulduar bis Mimirion . Da habe ich arge Probleme ich muss schon alle meine Trinkets + Göttlicher Schutz raushauen um überhaupt die ersten 50% zu überleben , danach packen es unsere Heiler nicht mehr (Ulduar 10ner).
> ...




Wenn die Heiler es schon bei 50% nicht mehr packen machen sie etwas falsch oder sind nicht für Ulduar gerüstet.


----------



## Frankx (23. Juli 2009)

Es war Dienstag....
Da ich mal wieder keine Lust hatte am We zu Raiden bin ich mal Spontan zu VoA (AK) eigeladen worden.
Ich bin Zwar nicht Recount Vernarrt aber wenn ich Grün/Blaue Leute sehe die T7 u T8 abfarmen wollen  und Weniger Als 1,5k Dps fahren wird mir schlecht. Nen Tank mit Unbuffed 24k Life Nehm ich erst recht nicht mit. denn mitsicherheit ist er noch nicht Richtig ausgestattet für T8 Content. 

Die Meisten Leute müssen sich mala m Kopf packen und sich Fragen? Hey ist es gerecht das ich ohne anstrengung mich einfach durziehen lasse? wo andere Wochen lang in Ulduar am Rum Wipen sind?
Ganz einfach NEIN! Wir haben uns in Heros unser Eq Gefarmt damit wir Naxx wipen Dürfen. und dann meint so ein Grün Blauer mit Bei Emalon das T8 wegzuwürfeln?

Es ist Mit T7 Gear nicht schwer auf Unbufft 28k Life zu kommen.. allein schon das Blaue Trinket aus Azjol Nerub Reisst einiges Raus.. also Lieber her Poster.. und alle anderen die Grün/Blau VoA gehen  geht vorher Naxx Ect und equipt euch dann werdet ihr auch ernst genommen..


Grüße 
der Frank


----------



## Nexus.X (23. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> dann hättest du locker hmhmhm
> 
> 180 Blockwertung
> 200 Parierwertung und
> ...


Du weißt das man 10% Basicwert auf 80 hat und das 5% Parry/Avoid schon durch die Skillung zustande kommen?Inklusive der Erhöhung durch Deffwertung und noch ein paar einzelne Werte auf der Rüstung ... Die Werte sind locker machbar.


----------



## Locci (23. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Du weißt das man 10% Basicwert auf 80 hat und das 5% Parry/Avoid schon durch die Skillung zustande kommen?Inklusive der Erhöhung durch Deffwertung und noch ein paar einzelne Werte auf der Rüstung ... Die Werte sind locker machbar.




Lol, lacher des Tages heute. Nie und Nimmer stimmen diese werte, das ist t9 aufwärts Niveau.

Höchst warscheinlich meint er 21% ausweichen und nicht 31%. Dann könnte es hin kommen.


----------



## Andros-LL (23. Juli 2009)

Viele schreiben HP wären nicht relevant, sondern auf den Avoid kommt es drauf an. Hier muss ich sagen, stimmt nicht ganz.

Tank mal Hodir im 25er... Da bekommt der Tank gut und gerne 30k+ Hits ab. Lifepool ist immer sehr wichtig, denn damit gibst du dem Heiler mehr Zeit deine Lebensenergie wiederherzustellen. Auch bei ich sag mal unmöglichen Werten von 0% Parry 0% Block aber 75% Ausweichen dafür aber nur 30k Life gebuffed. Damit wirst du nichts Tanken können, was härter zuschlägt als die Lowhitbosse. Du weichst dann vll gut 100 Sekunden lang aus, bekommst dann aber einen 30k Hit und bist Tot. Hier müsse man sich aufs Glück verlassen.

Gutes Gear hat auch immer einen hohen Stamina (Ausdauer) Wert und auch gute Avoids.
Man muss beides Kombinieren um wirklich gut zu sein.
Viele Tanks verfügen auch über wechselgear, sprich Ausdauergear, Blockgear und Total Avoidgear und können je nach Situation auf die beste möglichkeit zurückgreifen.

Mit 26k Unbuffed als Paladin würde ich dich mitnehmen, da ich weiß, dass ich mich auf die Heiler verlassen kann. In einer Randomgruppe würde ich es nicht tun. Weil meistens gehen die Leute da mit Secondspec rein um hauptsächlich mitzukönnen.

DruidenHeiler angeblich wollte mit... er trug im ganzen Bosskampf Katzengear und war nach paar Heals oom... solche Leute gibt es und deshalb würde ich grade bei Randomgruppen immer auf best Setup setzen.

MfG
A-LL


----------



## dergrossegonzo (23. Juli 2009)

26 K riecht halt nach frisch 80 ...

Also ich denke, es wird nicht nur an den 26 K gelegen haben. Ich kann einen 
frischen Tank fix auf 26 K aufblasen. Dieses Getemperte Zeugs hat massig HP.

Was oft fehlt ist dann so "unwichtiges" Zeug wie blocken, ausweichen, parieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finde ein Tank mit 26 K Leben sollte sich noch ein wenig ausrüsten bevor er im 25er ans 
Tanken gehen sollte. 

_Es geht - aber nur mit fitten Heilern, viel Glück und einer guten Truppe die Ema fix legt._


Wie viele schon geschrieben haben: Erst mal ausrüsten, ein bissl Naxx gehen und dann kann
man auch Anspruch auf T8,5 haben.


----------



## MasterThardus (23. Juli 2009)

Deligor schrieb:


> ähm...nö?
> Parieren ist für einen Krieger auch sehr wichtig da bei den Schlägen die man einsteckt eine gewisse Reihenfolge eingehalten wird:
> Ausweichen > Parieren > Blocken (Das Problem beim blocken ist, dass eben ab und an der Schaden nicht zu 100% vermieden sondern nur gemindert wird)
> 
> Wenn ich richtig informiert bin arbeitet WoW auch in dieser Reihenfolge die avoidchancen ab. Un selbst wenn das nicht stimmen sollte ist mir parieren immernoch lieber als blocken, da hier der Schaden zu 100% vermieden wird.




Liegst da glaub ich garnicht mal so falsch.

du hast übrigens einen faktor vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Verfehlen* > Ausweichen > Parieren > Blocken

Dazu möcht ich noch sagen das ein hoher Blockwert der Aggro zugute kommt :-) (beim Krieger natürlich^^)


----------



## Nexilein (23. Juli 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> 26 K riecht halt nach frisch 80 ...



Frisch mit 80 hat man unbuffed sicher keine 26k Leben...


----------



## dergrossegonzo (23. Juli 2009)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Frisch mit 80 hat man unbuffed sicher keine 26k Leben...



Frisch sollte nicht heißen *Ding* *Gratz* = 26 K

Mann, legt doch nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage....

Bei uns ist einer seit 4 Tagen 80 und hat 26 K unbuffed und 540 Def.

Zu Ema 25 marschiert er aber deshalb nicht gleich.


----------



## pixeljedi (23. Juli 2009)

Valnir_Kamui schrieb:


> bin shon längst crittimun habe verteidgung von 546 naxx 10er eq



das hier noch keiner drauff eingegangen ist..
die def wertung von 546 is ja nicht schlecht
aber geh mal mir der maus über den tooltip der def wertung
wenn da nicht 6% VOR abnemender wirkung steht is nix mit crit immun

um das uerreichen mußt du halt auch auf deinen Avoid wert achten
is die blockwertung  etc zu tief nutzt die der wert von 546 auch nix

ich bin imo mit meinem def warri bei ca 85 % naxx equip bei einem wert von 552 und
6,20% vor abnehmender wirkung und zwar unbuffed:-)


mfg  klaina/Dutten


----------



## Jagdfeuer (23. Juli 2009)

Also ich halte die angegebenen Werte von 31% Ausweichen etc. auch für nicht machbar. 

Bin selber Palatank (Sinestra/lordareon) und habe gerade (als Juwi !)neu auf Avoid gesockelt und dabei 4k hp verloren. Werte jetzt sind unbuffed 27k hp, Def 560, 25% Dodge, 20 % Parry und 16 oder 17 % Block. Hitimmun ja. 

Fakt ist, dass das es jetzt mit Ema, den ich auch vorher (als MT und Addtank) schon gelegt hatte, deutlich easier ist. Insbesondere durch die Änderung am unermüdlichen Verteidiger ist das dann eh sinnvoller, da man nun eine Chance von nahezu 56% Totalavoid hat plus den genialen "Ich falle nur auf 35% Hp zurueck" - Effekt (Unermüdlicher Verteidiger) und den anschliessenden 30%-Schadensreduktionseffekt. Sterben werde ich mit meinem Lieblingsheiler also nur noch, wenn er sich nach dem dritten Treffer hintereinander - immerhin noch statistisch möglich - einen Kaffee holt anstatt zu heilen.

Generell ist aber Ema eh ein Sonderthema, da hier das Schadenspotential viel wichtiger ist (3,2k dps pro DD!) und das Random immer ein spannendes Schaulaufen ist. Das da der Tank auch mit 50k und mega-avoid stirbt, weil die DDs teilweise grün reingehen ist dann ja wohl klar.

Lg, Sinestra 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (23. Juli 2009)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> ich bin imo mit meinem def warri bei ca 85 % naxx equip bei einem wert von *552* und
> 6,20% vor abnehmender wirkung und zwar unbuffed:-)



540 Reicht, wofür mehr?


----------



## Locci (23. Juli 2009)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Frisch mit 80 hat man unbuffed sicher keine 26k Leben...




Ein Druiden Bärchen schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(meiner zumindest)


----------



## Super PePe (23. Juli 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> 540 Reicht, wofür mehr?


um dne heiler zu entspannen
wenn dein heiler nach flick merkert, dasz er fast eingepennt wäre, dann weisst wozu 550+ da ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jagdfeuer (23. Juli 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> 540 Reicht, wofür mehr?



Beispielsweise weil es die Miss-Chance erhöht, oder weil es gerade am Anfang einfacher ist Def anstatt Parry zu bekommen und generell weil es einfach nicht schadet......


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (23. Juli 2009)

Jagdfeuer schrieb:


> Beispielsweise weil es die Miss-Chance erhöht, oder weil es gerade am Anfang einfacher ist Def anstatt Parry zu bekommen und generell weil es einfach nicht schadet......



Von 540 auf 550 sind es 0,4% mehr, das merkt kein schwein und wenn man es Sockelt/Verzaubert schadet es schon weil andere Stats da wichtiger sind und nicht so Teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: 0,4% nicht 0,5%


----------



## Super PePe (23. Juli 2009)

ja bis zu dem punkt am equipstand wo du sockeln kannst udn vz druff hauen kannst, wie du willst dein grund def wert durch items ist schon über 544 oder höher


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (23. Juli 2009)

Super schrieb:


> ja bis zu dem punkt am equipstand wo du sockeln kannst udn vz druff hauen kannst, wie du willst dein grund def wert durch items ist schon über 544 oder höher



Grund Deff wert liegt doch bei 400 oder verstehe ich deinen satz nicht?


----------



## Super PePe (23. Juli 2009)

400 + (144+) def nur durch die items die du trägst (unverzaubert etc)


----------



## Seedian (23. Juli 2009)

HP find ich fast schon wichtiger also Avoid oder Block (ok beim Warri is block schon net so übel genau wie Pari)
Mein Warri hat irgendwas um die 30500HP (is halt nur 2nd Equip) 21Parieren 18 Ausweichen und 30.5% blocken.
Hab alles nur in HP gesockelt.
Wenn ich meine Heiler frage die haben lieber wenn ich hohe HP habe denn wenn ich an Uldu denke und dann kommt in kurzer zeit 2x 24k  hits auf mich zu sieht die welt mit 40k+hp schon deutlich besser aus als mit nur 35k oder 33k hP buffed.
Bringt doch nix 2min lange zu Blocken und zu Parieren wie sau wenn dann ein Hit dich fast aus den Latschen haut.


----------



## Vetsu (23. Juli 2009)

Also das solle doch reichen , wenn du genug Avoidance hast.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (23. Juli 2009)

Super schrieb:


> 400 + (144+) def nur durch die items die du trägst (unverzaubert etc)



Critical Hit immunity for a level 80 player against a raid boss occurs at *540* Defense and requires a defense skill of *140* (689 +def rating) from gear to achieve. The defense minimum for heroic dungeons is 535 Defense.

Warum 144?


----------



## Locci (23. Juli 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Critical Hit immunity for a level 80 player against a raid boss occurs at *540* Defense and requires a defense skill of *140* (689 +def rating) from gear to achieve. The defense minimum for heroic dungeons is 535 Defense.
> 
> Warum 144?




Weil du nicht auf genau 540 kommst wenn du dein Tank equip an hast? sondern auf z. B. 544 ?


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (23. Juli 2009)

Locci schrieb:


> Weil du nicht auf genau 540 kommst wenn du dein Tank equip an hast? sondern auf z. B. 544 ?



Aso, mich hatt nur die Zahl verwirt da sie anscheinend aus der Luft gegriffen ist ^^ Ich muss leider aktuell noch Verteidigung sockeln, da das equip nicht genug hergibt ^^


----------



## Utherr (23. Juli 2009)

Jagdfeuer schrieb:


> Also ich halte die angegebenen Werte von 31% Ausweichen etc. auch für nicht machbar.
> 
> Bin selber Palatank (Sinestra/lordareon) und habe gerade (als Juwi !)neu auf Avoid gesockelt und dabei 4k hp verloren. Werte jetzt sind unbuffed 27k hp, Def 560, 25% Dodge, 20 % Parry und 16 oder 17 % Block. Hitimmun ja. (...)
> 
> ...



Wieso hältst du Werte von 31% Ausweichen oder Blocken oder ähnliches für nicht machbar? Ich bin auch Palatank (Server Tirion) und hab unbuffed 34500 HP; 29,75% Blocken; 20% Dodge; 19% Parry.
Wie du siehst fehlen mir nicht mehr viel für die 31%^^

Ach und iwo hatte jemand geschrieben, dass der Pala kein HP Tank ist. Ach ja? Das wär mir aber neu. Dann hast du bestimmt "Vom Licht Behütet" vergessen, das bringt dir nämlich 30% der Gesamten Ausdauer als Zaubermacht noch oben drauf.


----------



## Kamaji (23. Juli 2009)

Ja, meiner Meinung zu wenig.
Ich selbst bin DK Tank und habe 37,4k unbuffed.
Jedoch darf man (beim DK) die Ausweichwertung nicht außer Achtung lassen.


----------



## Howjin15 (23. Juli 2009)

Mein Pala tank hatte am anfang seiner karriere 21k unbuffed und hat mit nich ma 25k buffed ema getankt...und der lag im 2ten try! eine WAHRE geschichte! (ERNST! gemeint!)


----------



## Howjin15 (23. Juli 2009)

Locci schrieb:


> Weil du nicht auf genau 540 kommst wenn du dein Tank equip an hast? sondern auf z. B. 544 ?




ich will ja nix sagen aber mein DK hatte mit alter halskette GENAU 540 Deff!


----------



## Korgor (23. Juli 2009)

Also war eben Ema mit meinem Warri, 
der gerademal 
26876 HP
23744 Rüstung
21,73% Ausweichen
17,26% Blocken
19,62% Parieren
hat.

Hab mit den Werten Ema getankt - ging locker.
Nen DK mit 27,5k Life der noch halb blau equiped war, hat die Adds getankt.


----------



## Totebone (23. Juli 2009)

So nur mal zu den HP

Wir haben nen Dudutank der hat 52k Life buffed ..... in 5er Inis bekomtm man ih nkaum gehealt weil ... so schnell wie das Life runtergeht kann mans nich hoch healen °.°


----------



## Howjin15 (23. Juli 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> So nur mal zu den HP
> 
> Wir haben nen Dudutank der hat 52k Life buffed ..... in 5er Inis bekomtm man ih nkaum gehealt weil ... so schnell wie das Life runtergeht kann mans nich hoch healen °.°




Wozu noch healn bei der menge an Hp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will lieber 52k unbuffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panaku (23. Juli 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hmm, mein dk der bisher nur 1 naxx teil hat hat 28% ausweichen und 19 Parrieren unbuffed. sind die 10% avoid nicht durch naxx eq auszugleichen ?



das bezweifel ich doch sehr, mein dk is ulduar 10/25er und naxx25er equipt und hat unbuffed 30,50% ausweichen und 18,50% parrieren (fast 31k in frostpräsenz), und ich bin nicht total auf ausdauer gegangen (hab 2 trinkets die ausweichwertung geben)


btt: man sollte für emalon schona uf so ca 27k unbuffed kommen, besonders als pala, den als dk kann man gegen die nova einfach antimagischehülle (cd: 45 sek) anschmeißen und die absorbiert das komplett


----------



## CharlySteven (23. Juli 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> ich will ja nix sagen aber mein DK hatte mit alter halskette GENAU 540 Deff!


ich hab atm 692 verteidigungswert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis gestern hatte ich sogar nur 691, das ist auhc nur 540 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordKlobb (23. Juli 2009)

Super schrieb:


> @MasterThardus
> 
> rar items haben weniger hp das stimmt, jedoch ist die schademsvermeidung höher
> 
> ...




also ehrlich, die t7 hat mehr schadens vermeidung, erst recht wenn die passenden sockel noch bei kommen. 
blau wird 12ausdauer + 8 parry oder sowas und rot kann man sich aussuchn. 
die is definitv besser als die blaue. denn das low gear hat mehr verteidgungswertung um das 1.ziel beim equippen zu erreichen

1.schritt beim equippen, critimmun werden. das klappt mit komplett blauem gear. 
2.danah heros abfarmen, epics nehmen welche besser sind
3.naxx 10 anfangen.


denn wie den meisten tanks auffällt ist das hochwertigere gear immer schwächer werdend was den verteidigungswert - boni angeht, da block,parri und dodge mehr werden, je besser das item.
HP sockeln is eh öde. gut in meinem momentanen tank gear sind ne menge ausdauer sockel drinne, aber ich komm auch gut mit mit den werten.zudem is tank nur sec gear bei mir.


ich errinner mich an BC. wo man unter 14k hp niemand tanken lassn wollte, das war so gegen ende von The Burning crusade. ich kam grad ma auf fast 13k life, war aber crush immun etc und während die hp-tanks starben wunderten sich alle warum ich so wenig schaden fresse....


hasse es nach hp beurteilt zu werden. die einzige klasse die beim tanken mit hp protzen darf sind dudus, da das hp polster eines ihrer wichtigsten merkmale is, da blocken etc fehlen.


so far....


----------



## Nobódy81 (23. Juli 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> So nur mal zu den HP
> 
> Wir haben nen Dudutank der hat 52k Life buffed ..... in 5er Inis bekomtm man ih nkaum gehealt weil ... so schnell wie das Life runtergeht kann mans nich hoch healen °.°



Dann macht euer Druidentank irgendwas falsch. Ich habe knappe 50k life und verliere in Heroinnis kaum life. Ich habe eher noch probs wut aufzubauen als das ich life verliere. 
Sag eurem Druiden mal er soll nicht nur Ausdauer sockeln sondern auch auf Beweglichkeit setzten das erhöht beim Druiden nämlich Rüstung/Ausweichen/Feralangriffskraft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn man genug Beweglichkeit hat kann man überlegen auf Ausdauer umzusockeln


----------



## Super PePe (23. Juli 2009)

LordKlobb schrieb:


> also ehrlich, die t7 hat mehr schadens vermeidung, erst recht wenn die passenden sockel noch bei kommen.
> blau wird 12ausdauer + 8 parry oder sowas und rot kann man sich aussuchn.
> die is definitv besser als die blaue. denn das low gear hat mehr verteidgungswertung um das 1.ziel beim equippen zu erreichen
> 
> ...



zitieren ohne zusammenhang, bringt zwangsläufig langweilige wiederholungen mit sich


----------



## Locci (23. Juli 2009)

Nobódy81 schrieb:


> Sag eurem Druiden mal er soll nicht nur Ausdauer sockeln sondern auch auf Beweglichkeit setzten das erhöht beim Druiden nämlich Rüstung/Ausweichen/Feralangriffskraft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Du hast vergessen Crit mit rein zu nehmen, ein nicht ganz unwichtiger stat als bärchen.








Howjin15 schrieb:


> ich will ja nix sagen aber mein DK hatte mit alter halskette GENAU 540 Deff!



Das ist sehr schön für dich, und was bringt es dir das du jetzt genau 540 hast?
Verteidigungswertung bringt auch über 540 noch etwas, man muss nicht genau 540 haben.


----------



## madmurdock (23. Juli 2009)

Low HP Tanks bedeuten halt Stress für die Heiler, da sie zum einen weniger fehlertolerant sind und zweitens viel mehr Heil-Mana verbraten.

Und ja, man kann von den HP Werten Rückschlüsse auf das Equip schliessen. Habe 3 Tanks auf 80 ausgestattet und habe also etwas Erfahrung dadrin.

AUSSCHLIESSEN nöchte ich hier schon den Beruf Juwelenschleifen. Durch die beiden herstellbaren Trinkets und der 41 Sta Gems hat man quasi 2000-3000 Life Vorsprung zu "Nicht-Juwelenschleifern". Dass man so auch mit Herogear schon auf 30k+ Life kommen kann, sollte klar sein. 1100 Life fehlen einem auch, wenn man Pech hat in Azjol.

20k-23k: Schmiedekunstgear: Startgear: Man is mit dem blauen Kram zwar am Defcap (540), die Mitigation-Werte sind aber das letzte. Es reicht für die ersten Heros und evtl Naxx als 2nd Tank, aber ein Durchschnittsheiler (selbst nur Herogear oder so) wird bei Ema schnell oom gehen. Wenn auch noch SDK oder Seelenstaerke etc fehlt ist es mMn unmoeglich solch einen Tank oben zu halten.

22k-28k: So langsam werden die Schmiedeteile durch Herogear ersetzt und ein paar lilane Items befinden sich auch schon im Besitz. Wenn man soweit an die 25-26k kommt, ist man meiner Meinung nach fit für Ema, so lange die Heiler gut sind - auch gut equippt. 2 12k Hits + Nova oder so sollte nun gegenheilbar sein, wenn man nicht pennt. Priester, Pala + Dudu in der Gruppe helfen hier aber ungemein um den Tank deutlich über 30k zu pushen.

27k-30k: Naxx 10er: Je nach Berufewahl kann man von den HP Werten auf einen recht gut equippten Tank schliessen, der allemal in der Lage ist Ema/Adds zu tanken. Wenns hier die Heiler vermurksen, liegts an denen und nicht am Tankequip.

29k-33k: Naxx 25/Obsi/Maly Gear

32k-40k: U10/U25

Bei allen genannten Life-Intervallen gehe ich von dem Defcap aus.

Und bitte.. hört auf Sachen zu posten a la. Es kommt auf den Skill an und nich auf das Equip. Das ist purer Blödsinn. Wenn einer Skill braucht, dann sind es die Heiler. Ein Tank kann stupide seine Rota durchbretzeln und in "Oh Shit" Momentan mal ein Trinket und seinen Schillwall oder ähnliches raushauen. Für den Rest des Kampfes hilft dem Tank aber nun mal nur sein Equip und die fähigen Hände des Heilers.


----------



## Galadith (23. Juli 2009)

Hab mit meinem Krieger Tank bis knapp 29k life unbuffed starke Probleme gehabt Emalon im 25er zu tanken. Jetzt mit 32k life unbuffed klappts natürlich ohne jegliche Probleme!


----------



## Jurrasic (23. Juli 2009)

26k reichen wohl locker, durch buffs/flask/buffood kommst auf etwa 32k.

Aber ähnliches Problem hat ich auch, als jemand vorm Boss rief, schaut euch den Hexer an, 4 Blaue Items, den müssen wah austauschen -.-
Nachem Bossfight wurde dmg Meter gepostet und dann war Stille im Ts....
Und der, der rumgebrüllt hatte war unter mir...
Wie ich solche Leute hasse ~.~


----------



## Thedynamike (23. Juli 2009)

Du glaubst nich wie oft ich schon wegen meinen 32k HP aus Naxx10 gekickt wurde...


----------



## Littelfoot (23. Juli 2009)

Also wer nen Tank kickt nur weil er wenig HP bestitz hat sowieso keine Ahnung vom Game und nur Angst vll. 1-2 Wipes mehr zu riskieren weil die Heiler schlafen -.-*


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (24. Juli 2009)

HP ist wie gesagt nebensächlich, Dodge, Parry, Def das sind für mich als Heiler die wichtigsten Stats

Das ist weniger Schaden den der Tank kassiert und somit muß ich weniger heilen. Alle sind glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab vor kurzem nen Kriegertank Sath3D mit "nur" 34 k geheilt.. Und der Run klappte nicht weil der Tank umfiel sondern die DDs nicht aus den Void Zones rausgingen 

Schade er hat im Arsenal grad Pvp Klamotten an sonst könnt Ich euch mal diese Stats sagen ich mein das waren aber 30% immer oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (24. Juli 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Das ist weniger Schaden den der Tank kassiert und somit muß ich weniger heilen. Alle sind glücklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja da man den Tank eh durchheilt heile ich nicht mehr oder weniger sondern eigendlich immer alles was geht. HP ist genauso wichtig um ein Polster zu haben falls sich die Heiler mal bewegen müßen oder ähnliches und du nicht nach 2 Hits ohne Heilung dazwischen umkipst. Natürlich ist Schaden zu vermeiden immer toll, aber ein gutes Polster zu haben ist noch wichtiger.


----------



## Dabow (24. Juli 2009)

Es kommt auf die" Vermeidung " an ...

Vermeidung ist der Wert der sich aus : Ausweichen, Parrieren und Blocken bildet !

Sprich : 20 % Ausweichen, 20 % Parrieren, 20% Blocken = 60 % Vermeidung !

Mein Tank hat 33 000 HP unbuffed, aber im Vergleich zu nem Freund, der nur 30k HP hat, weniger Vermeidung !
Ich fand den hohen Lifepool halt interessanter ... weil du so besser Gruppen findest, grad weil alle keine Ahnung haben


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (24. Juli 2009)

@ Radulf

Klar ist ein gesundes Polster von (Ich werf mal ne Zahl in den Raum 15 k immer von Vorteil) Aber da kommt es dann zb auch auf die Heilerklasse und die Ini/Raid an.

Diese HP bekomm Ich aber wieder mit allen Proocs rein die Ich so nutzen kann. 
Springflut - Schnelligkeit der Natur - Kraft der Gezeiten - Trinket - Welle der Heilung (die Große)  und Ich heile wenn es crittet 20, 21 k

In Heros heil Ich zb den Tank nur mit Chainheal das die Melees noch was bekommen, und heb mir Schnelligkeit der Natur und meine Trinkets auf für den Fall das es Eng werden sollte. 

Da Ich im Raid eh verdammt selten den Tank heile habe Ich MT Heilung Ulduar zb keine Erfahrungswerte (höchstens bei Razorscale wenn er am Boden bleibt^^)


----------



## Stevesteel (24. Juli 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Es kommt auf die" Vermeidung " an ...
> 
> Vermeidung ist der Wert der sich aus : Ausweichen, Parrieren und Blocken bildet !
> 
> ...


hihi, genauso sehe ich das auch, war schon als Heiler in der HDB Heroic, der Tank hatte gerade mal 23k Life, aber war easy zu heilen.
Mein Tank hat unbuffed so um die 28k, gestern im 10er Naxx mit Buffs auf 36k gekommen, aber all das nützt halt nichts, wenn die Vermeidungswerte nicht stimmen.
Wobei, ich denke die Mehrzahl der über 30k Tanks hat auch die dazugehörigen Werte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leox (24. Juli 2009)

Valnir_Kamui schrieb:


> ich habe blocken auf 23% parrieren 18% und ausweichwertung 31%
> 
> sollte reichen. ich weiß selbst dassschadensverrinerung besse rist als leben aber man wird ingam nurrmehr nach HP
> beurteilt..




sehr unlogisch^^ mein tank hat 28k life 20 parrieren 20 ausweichen und 12% block^^ mit naxx25-ulduar 25 (2. equip tank pala - blocken is doof xD)

wenn in meinem raid son palatank kommt und mir solche werte vor die nase hält würd ich den auch kicken^^


----------



## Sounds (24. Juli 2009)

Ich würde sagen das kommt immer auf die Grp drauf an, mit der du versuchst den Boss zu killen. 
Hatten schon nen Pala mit 26k hp buffed, der die Adds getankt hatte, aber gerade mal soviel Avoid wie mein DK hat, etwa 50%. 
Dazu sollte man sagen, DKs können nicht blocken.

Aber Ansich kannst du locker Ema tanken, der macht halt kaum Schaden.


----------



## Noctes (24. Juli 2009)

Leox schrieb:


> sehr unlogisch^^ mein tank hat 28k life 20 parrieren 20 ausweichen und 12% block^^ mit naxx25-ulduar 25 (2. equip tank pala - blocken is doof xD)
> 
> wenn in meinem raid son palatank kommt und mir solche werte vor die nase hält würd ich den auch kicken^^



Da der TE schon lange nichts mehr geschrieben hat und nicht auf die Nachfragen geantwortet hat gehe ich davon aus das die Mutmaßungen stimmen und da einfach ein Tippfehler vorliegt. Er meinte sicherlich 21% Ausweichen. Das halte ich für machbar. Also hackt nicht auf jeder Seite 2mal auf dem Thema rum. Das ist durch.

Aus eigener Erfahrung muss ich sagen das ich 26k HP für ausreichend halt. Da kann halt schon mal was schiefgehen weil recht wenig Polster da ist. Ich glaube auch das der Raidleiter einfach keine Ahnung hatte oder einen befreundeten etwas schlechter equipten Heiler mitnehmen wollte. Dann gibt das einen Sinn.

Es werden immer noch von den meisten RL die Tanks nur nach HP beurteilt. Das ist einfach so und daran werden wir nichts ändern können, leider.

Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus scheitert Ema daran das die Adds nicht schnell genug umgehauen werden weil Damage fehlt oder die DD nicht schnell genug umschalten. Ich würde auch sagen das viele RL den Fehler begehen den "besseren" Tank zu Ema zu stellen. Da muss man ja praktisch nix machen. Bei den Adds wirds aber richtig stressig. Die neuen Adds einfangen, markieren, im Chat ansagen welche Markierung, Aggro usw. Da kann man schon mal ins schwitzen kommen. Deshalb würde ich sagen den erfahreneren Tank immer zu den Adds.

Fazit: 26k unbuffed reichen meiner Meinung nach für den 10er aus, vor allem wenn der Char mit Verstand gesockelt und ausgerüstet ist. RL merken und in Zukunft entsprechend damit umgehen.


----------



## Joringel (24. Juli 2009)

Also ich hatte dieses Thema auch schon. Ich bin echt schon am überlegen, mir nochmal dieses getemperte Titanstahlzeugs herzustellen. Hat massig HP und bis auf ein kleines bissel Def nix weiter. Das ziehe ich dann immer an, wenn ich eingeladen werde. Dann sockel ich noch Ausdauer und schwupps, komm ich ungebufft auch auf 30k. Hab zwar keine anderen Werte, aber viele Raidleiter haben scheinbar eh keine Ahnung vom Tanken. Und wenns dann zum Tanken kommt, zieh ich mich um

Neulich erst wieder gehabt: Ich werd eingeladen für irgendwas 25er-mäßiges. Werde dann als schlechterer Tank hingestellt, weil ich weniger HP habe. Ich hab mir dann den andern (Krieger!!)-Tank angeguckt, der mehr HP hatte: Sämtliches Titanstahlzeugs und blaue Sachen. Super! Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass man als Paladin ja nur den "tollen" Buchband hat und nicht z. B. eine Schusswaffe, wie ein Krieger. Damit hat man dann nochmal weniger HP.


----------



## Gaiwain (24. Juli 2009)

... wenn ich das hier so lese, scheine ich ja Glück gehabt zu haben, das mein DK-Tank von einem Tank als RL zu AK10 eingeladen wurde ...

(hatte da 26,5kLife 35%Avoid und rd. 50% phy.d.red.)

 - naja gelegt wurde Ema nicht, da die DD es nicht hinbekommen hatten das aufgeladene Add downzunuken ...

lg


----------



## Erdog (24. Juli 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal eine Frage in den Raum werfen :
> 
> Mein Tank hat 25k unbuffed , 23 %ausweichen .16% Parieren und 18% Blocken (kann grad nicht arsenallink posten da DD Eq drauf ist ).
> Ich habe überhaupt keine Probleme bei den Boss in Ulduar bis Mimirion . Da habe ich arge Probleme ich muss schon alle meine Trinkets + Göttlicher Schutz raushauen um überhaupt die ersten 50% zu überleben , danach packen es unsere Heiler nicht mehr (Ulduar 10ner).
> ...



Kann es sein, dass du etwas durcheinander bringst?

Bei Mimiron wird kein Arm getankt..einen Arm gibts höchstens bei Kologarn....

Und bei der Plasmaeruption von Mimiron in der ersten Phase nimmst du beim ersten mal deinen Schildwall..und beim 2 und 3 mal sollte dich jemand Unterstützen...z.B. Engel oder Schmerzunterdrückung vom Priester / Hand der Aufopferung vom Pala usw.. nach der 3 Plamaeruption sollte er eigentlich soweit runter sein, dass ihr in die 2 Phase kommt.


----------



## Galadith (24. Juli 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal eine Frage in den Raum werfen :
> 
> Mein Tank hat 25k unbuffed , 23 %ausweichen .16% Parieren und 18% Blocken (kann grad nicht arsenallink posten da DD Eq drauf ist ).
> Ich habe überhaupt keine Probleme bei den Boss in Ulduar bis Mimirion . Da habe ich arge Probleme ich muss schon alle meine Trinkets + Göttlicher Schutz raushauen um überhaupt die ersten 50% zu überleben , danach packen es unsere Heiler nicht mehr (Ulduar 10ner).
> ...




Öhm, Mimirons Lavaeruption die pro Sekunde 20k Schaden macht ist dein Problem....


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (24. Juli 2009)

Galadith schrieb:


> Öhm, Mimirons Lavaeruption die pro Sekunde 20k Schaden macht ist dein Problem....




Waren das nicht 2 Sekunden ? Und selbst wenn, mit Schildwall usw und Heilern die auf Zack sind bekommt man das weggeheilt


----------



## Bummrar (24. Juli 2009)

nja mein palatank hat 29-30k unbuffed und ich machs ohne probleme.
wenn du aber wie du sagst nicht auf hp sondern auf avoidance gehst sollte ema da eigentlich auch kein problem darstellen. jedenfalls emalon. wie das bei den adds ausschaut weiß ich nicht so recht, da könnte es durchaus knapp werden


----------



## Freakypriest (24. Juli 2009)

Galadith schrieb:


> Öhm, Mimirons Lavaeruption die pro Sekunde 20k Schaden macht ist dein Problem....




/sign

genau so siehts aus bei Zauberschaden hilft alles Blocken/Ausweichen/Parrieren nichts nur Zauberschadenverminderung und *MAX* Life.


----------



## pmolurus (24. Juli 2009)

man darf nich vergessen das ema immerhin ein t8 boss ist. blau equipt ist man da an der falschen adresse. 
26k un unbuffed hört sich hallt start frisch 80 an. Klar is ema nicht wirklich schwer aber überleg mal ein oder zwei heiler gehen auch mit schlechten equip dahin dann wiped ihr euch da tot. also selbst als pala sollte man die 30k unbuffed anpeilen um ema /ulduar bzw t8 bosse anzugehn


----------



## Traklar (24. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte schon ein paar mal Tanks die ca. 25-27k unbuffed bei Ema hatten, das ist kein Problem, sofern die Heiler sich darauf einstellen. Natürlich ist da schon ein Unterschied, ob man nun mit 26k unbuffed oder mit 33k unbuffed rein geht, aber solange die Gruppe sich darauf einstellt, man die Aufgaben richtig einstellt und man alles richtig macht, seh ich da kein Problem. 
Meistens liegts eh nur an diesen "T8,5 - oder du kommst nicht mit Naxx 10er (und selber noch Blau/Grün sein)" Leuten, die ich leider auch schon öfters gehabt hab.


----------



## Mokito (24. Juli 2009)

26k ist für viele nicht genug um Nax 10er zu tanken.
So ist zumindest meine Erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))

Im Zeitalter der "suche 4k dps für azjol hero" ist das nicht gerade eine schöne Entwicklung


----------



## Kerosin22 (24. Juli 2009)

Also mein Tank ist ein warri und der hat unbuffed ca. 27k life ich habe kein problem weder ema zu tanken noch die add´s zu tanken mach des immer abwechselndim 10er drin also weis ich ned auf was für realm de TM spielt aber bei mir ist das kein thema nehmen dich sogar eher als nen Dudu mit.

Edith:

Naxx 10er geh ich auch als MT oder Ot mit hab da auch np!


----------



## Flying-Neo (24. Juli 2009)

Füchtella schrieb:


> Huhu!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo,

Guide lesen ftw....

So lautet der Text auf RPG :

Kampfverlauf
Brandbombe und Plasmaeruption sind die gefährlichsten Angriffe in dieser Phase. Sie kommen jedoch niemals gleichzeitig zum Einsatz, sondern wechseln sich ab. Die Plasmaeruption richtet einen derart hohen Schaden, dass sie ohne Spezialfähigkeiten nicht zu überleben ist. Die Phase sollte aber nicht sonderlich lange anhalten. Weshalb der Tank mit eigenen Schadensreduzierungsfähigkeiten (Schildwall, Antimagische Hülle etc.) den ersten Einsatz überleben kann. Hat er keine zweite zur Verfügung, müssen Heiler-Fähigkeiten wie Schutzgeist herhalten.


Nutze beim erstenmal Göttlichen Schutz und beim 2 mal Schutzgeist oder eine andere Fähigkeit!

Im 10er Sollte er das auch nur 1-2 mal schaffen und dann sollte die erste Phase vorbei sein.

Mfg.Neo


----------



## Joringel (24. Juli 2009)

Also ein Tank mit 26 k HP unbuffed ist garantiert nicht frisch 80. Ich kratze momentan an den 27k unbuffed und ich bin nicht frisch 80 und auch komplett episch Naxx10/Naxx25/Ulduar10... Frisch 80 hat man um die 21k HP...


----------



## Demus (24. Juli 2009)

Valnir_Kamui schrieb:


> ich habe blocken auf 23% parrieren 18% und ausweichwertung 31%
> 
> sollte reichen. ich weiß selbst dassschadensverrinerung besse rist als leben aber man wird ingam nurrmehr nach HP
> beurteilt..



Das ist leider wahr...als DD wirste nur nach Dps gefragt, als Heiler nur nach Zaubermacht und als Tank eben nur nach HP. Du kannst der größe Movementkrüppel auf der Welt sein und von deiner Klasse nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung haben aber solange du ein paar Epics hast und der eine Wert gut genug ist wirste mitgenommen. 

Mein PalaTank hat auch nur 24.5k HP und ich bin schon ne ganze Weile 80 und am Sachen farmen. Das Problem ist nur an die Sachen ran zu kommen, weil man ja auf Grund von 'niedrigen' HP nicht mitgenommen wird. Klar mit allem was man so herstellen kann, kommt man wahrscheinlich 26k - 28k wenn man gut sockelt und verzaubert aber was bringen mir dann die vielen HP wenn mich alle Bosse in Naxx 10er locker wegcritten weil ich mit dem Eq nicht Critimmun bin. Ich find grade als Pala kommt man auch mit ein bisschen weniger HP gut zurecht. Auch mit meinen 24k HP hab ich Naxx 10er schon recht locker durchgetankt. Gebufft sind das dann ja eh auch schon wieder etwas mehr als 30k und mit Verschanzen und Geheiligtem Schild kommt man ja auch recht einfach an die 100% Blocken ran. 

HP sind halt nicht alles.


----------



## Kerosin22 (24. Juli 2009)

Also wie gesagt ich hab naxx das erste mal (gildenintern) getankt und da bin ich mit 22k rein gebuffd war ich dann bei knapp 30k und da gab es keie probs. Klar muss man sich sachen herstellen lassen von nem schmied und sie verzauben usw. lassen und man kommt dann auf 540 also daher auch critimmun ich hab es auch geschaft mit paar epics (2 oder 3) und der rest blau auf 545 verteidigung zu kommen und zur NOT gibt es ja auch TRÄNKE die einem ein alchi machen kann.


----------



## VILOGITY (24. Juli 2009)

Arazak schrieb:


> ich hab selbst als dk tank grade so ca 26 k hp unbuffed.. ich durfte auch bei emalon 25er tanken ^^
> solang man deffcap hat und ausweichen + parry auf ca 40% dürfte das auch nicht wirklich ein problem sein.. mehr ist natürlich immer besser
> 
> mfg



Ähhh 26K ?
Warum so wenig, das kann doch nicht sein oder.
Ich habe 32K UB und 42K BU und EMA kann man auch mit 32K BU Tanken


----------



## Athlos (24. Juli 2009)

Valnir_Kamui schrieb:


> ich habe blocken auf 23% parrieren 18% und ausweichwertung 31%
> 
> sollte reichen. ich weiß selbst dassschadensverrinerung besse rist als leben aber man wird ingam nurrmehr nach HP
> beurteilt..


Das sind auch ca. meine Werte ich hab 29.2k HP und das reicht mir. Nur mir wollte mal ein Nachwuchspriester mit nem großen Mundwerk weiß machen das man mit meinem Equip mind 35k haben muss und er mich auch nur mit der Höhe Uldu 10 laufen lassen würde.

@ TE das ist eig normal die Leute schauen nur auf HP mehr nicht und als Tank bist du da der Leidtragende, da musst du dich leider gewöhnen wenn du nicht viele HP hast. Aber wenn ein Heiler nur minderwertig heilen  oder DD´s nicht den tollen Schaden fahren, und der Boss liegt fragt auch keiner nach das ist einfach so. Und ja wir haben auf unserem Server so Schmarotzer die sich obwohl sie viell. 1 tag 80 sind bereits nach Emalon durchmogeln weil bei uns auf dem Server laden viele Rnd. gruppen ohne auch nur nach Dps wert oder heal wert zu fragen. Und am Ende fahren diese 1K dps.


----------



## Maerad (24. Juli 2009)

Mal zu diesem allgemeinen "Mehr HP desto besser"

Prinzipiell ist das Schwachsinn - es gibt einige Bosse (General bei Uldar z.b.) welche so hart reinhauen, das man mit Buffs genug Polster haben sollte um zumindest 3 Schläge zu überleben. Aber NUR auf Ausdauer zu gehen ist unfug.

Für Ema reichen 25k HP unbuffed, damit kommste auf ca. 30-32k HP buffed (im 10er) - das reicht von der Ausdauer her locker aus, um einige Schläge zu überleben. 

2 Beispiele von mir - ich hab ungebufft ca. 29k HP in Frostpräsi, damit Tank ich locker Ema/Obsi (10+25) - dabei hab ich allerdings auch soviel Ausweichen (was ich demnächst noch änder, weniger HP, mehr ausweichen), das ich eher selten getroffen werde.

Als Gegenstück dazu war ich mal in Raids drin mit folgender Belegung: Dudu mit 36k HP ungebuffed und Krieger mit ca. 34k HP (kann aber auch sein das mehr war, unsicher grad) unbuffed. Ema 25 hat der Dudu zwar überlebt, aber was der an Schaden kassiert hat war abnormal (teilweise PVP EQ dabei, weil mehr ausdauer und lt. seiner Aussage ja dudu ganz anders funktioniert ... nu ja, AGI anstatt Ausweichen, wenns passt mir egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Der hat fast soviel schaden gefressen wie der Palaaddtank!

Beim Krieger sind wir damals mehrmals gewiped, weil unsere Healer (2 auf ihm) immer OOM waren (war mit Hunter dabei) - der hatte ALLES auf Ausdauer gesockelt, was ging. Klar, geile HP, aber was bringen die, wenn du dmg frisst wie dumm?

Was die Raidleiter angeht in Sachen Tank - wenn bei mir einer sagt "zuwenig HP blabla" sag ich nur "du hast nicht wirklich plan von tanks oder?" - spätestens hier kommt ne kleine Diskussion zustande - die meistens in einer Belehrung von meiner Seite her und meinem Arsenallink endet.

Sind halt meistens die Helden, die dich als DK auf die Adds loslassen während der Kriegertank mit besserem EQ Ema hält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also mal allgemein in die Runde:
Schlechtes EQ und/oder DK/dudu > Ema
Gutes EQ und/oder Schildträger > Adds

DK und DUDU können auch die Adds tanken, aber da sind Schildträger cooler, da diese durch Blocken einen sehr hohen Teil des Schadens absorbieren können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schildträger sind bei Mobs allgemein besser, da dieser normal weniger Schaden mach, davon allerdings viele kleine Schläge reinkommen - da ist block Gold wert. Dafür tut sich ein DK dann z.b. als MT leichter wegen mehr Ausweichwertung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OMGlooool (24. Juli 2009)

Also als addtank sollte es reichen. Der bekommt zwar mehr Gesamtschaden rein aber nicht so hohe Schadensspitzen. Genau richtig für Tanks mit zu wenig hp und overpowerte heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ähm... gibts nen arsenallink?


----------



## pmolurus (24. Juli 2009)

Maerad schrieb:


> Mal zu diesem allgemeinen "Mehr HP desto besser"
> 
> Prinzipiell ist das Schwachsinn - es gibt einige Bosse (General bei Uldar z.b.) welche so hart reinhauen, das man mit Buffs genug Polster haben sollte um zumindest 3 Schläge zu überleben. Aber NUR auf Ausdauer zu gehen ist unfug.
> 
> ...



naja was machst wenn im 10er ema kein priester+ dudu (buff) dabei ist? dann gammelt der tank nur mit sdk falls ein zweiter pala dabei ist und mit 26k gebuffed rum und liegt nacht 2-3hits im dreck. ne also auf die priester buffs darf man nich zählen um die 30k marke zu knacken.


----------



## Motte (24. Juli 2009)

Ich finds ja immer wieder Geil wie die Tanks nach der HP Zahl beurteilt werden...

26k Schlecht - 30k gut? Ja ne is klar...


----------



## Maerad (24. Juli 2009)

pmolurus schrieb:


> naja was machst wenn im 10er ema kein priester+ dudu (buff) dabei ist? dann gammelt der tank nur mit sdk falls ein zweiter pala dabei ist und mit 26k gebuffed rum und liegt nacht 2-3hits im dreck. ne also auf die priester buffs darf man nich zählen um die 30k marke zu knacken.



Also mal ganz ehrlich - Ema 10 ist fast witzlos was DMG angeht - und wenn der Heal erst nach 3 Schlägen healt, dann wirds selbst mit 30k hp knapp. Ich hab mit 26k hp damals im 10er ema als dk locker getankt (wenn ich recht entsinne 10k hits ohne cd's usw.).

Selbst mit normalen Buffs sollte man an die 30k Grenze kommen - das reicht locker für ema 10. Und den meisten Heal ist ein Tank lieber, der zwar weniger HP hat, dafür weniger auf "die Fresse" bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (24. Juli 2009)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Ähhh 26K ?
> Warum so wenig, das kann doch nicht sein oder.
> Ich habe 32K UB und 42K BU und EMA kann man auch mit 32K BU Tanken



Juwi oder? Ja die hams gut, hab ich extra damals geskillt. Aber 26k ist auch nicht ohne, ich hatte vor meinen Berufswechsel ca. 28k (So gut wie nur 25er ohne Trinket aus Azjol).

Ohne Juwi kommst du fast gar nicht auf 32k, auch mit Full T8,5 und dem ganzen Zeug denke ich. Habs leider nicht, daher kann ich es nicht sagen. aber die Tanks mit den meisten HP (32-35k unbuffed) sind immer Juwis mit sehr guten EQ.


----------



## Alexaeus (24. Juli 2009)

So,Moin erstmal...

...Habe mit meinem Pala-Tank (28 K unbuffed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) auch schon die Adds getankt;hab' halt so wenig HP,weil ich mehr auf Avoid / Parry / Block gesetzt hab'...
Ich fress' kaum Schaden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also,B2T: Mit 26 K is' das eigentlich kein Problem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,



ALEXAEUS

(Edit[h] sagt: Ich darf NUR die Adds tanken... -.-)


----------



## Sausage (24. Juli 2009)

Xentres schrieb:


> 1. Habt ihr Feueraura an und evtl nen Pala mit Aurenbeherrschung?
> 2. Machst du deine CDs und der Raid "seine" CDs (schutzgeist etc) zum richtigen zeitpunkt - also zur Eruption an?
> 
> Dich wird wohl folgendes (beinahe) Töten:
> ...



Nein! Plasmaeruption ist nicht widerstehbar, folglich hilft die Feuerresiaura eher gar nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petu (24. Juli 2009)

Albra schrieb:


> es liegt wahrscheinlich nicht daran das du ein schlechter tank bist sondern das sie vorhaben blau/grüne/bisserl lila heiler mitzunehmen.. das war neulich mein problem -.- das sich solche deppen überhaupt für ema eintragen is echt ne frechheit
> aber als tank wird man angemault warum man umkippt und anstatt das der heiler ausgetauscht wird soll ich auf dmg gehn -.-"  wo ich von allen tanks die besten vorraussetzungen hatte




Genau deshalb findet man auch sehr schlecht Tanks bzw. keiner will Tanken. Wenns nicht klappt, tragen PRINZIPELL immer die Tanks die Schuld......
Es ist ein undankbarer Job.


----------



## Holyjudge (24. Juli 2009)

Super schrieb:


> hp sagen nix über die quali aus
> entscheiden ist schadensvermeidung, nur wissen das die wenigsten



bringt nicht immer was!
ein großer hp pool wird spätestens ab ulduar extrem wichtig (ausgenommen vezax)


----------



## EvilStorm (24. Juli 2009)

Mein Lieblings-Tank ^.^
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...el&n=Mcodin

Frisst mal so überhaupt keinen Schaden oder einfach nur wenig und hat einen angenehmen HP Pool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja gut.. auch nicht schlecht equipt =X

BTT: Da ich selbst auch ab und zu tanke, und meine Stiefel auch noch blau sind obwohl es Epic Stiefel in Naxx 10er gibt, behalt ich die an weil diejenigen einfach knappe 3% Blocken bringt.
Was ich ganz wichtig finde ist, dass man nicht einfach wie gestört auf seine HP schaut, sondern auch auf Parrieren, Ausweichen und Blocken.

Wir gingen mal Ema HC und wir waren 2 Tanks: 
DK Tank, 35k HP Unbuffed
Ich, Prot Pally, 29k HP Unbuffed

Er musste Emalon tanken, ich die Adds und da ja bekanntlicherweise auch die Adds mehr Dmg machen, als Emalon selbst, sollte ich auch mehr Schaden kriegen. Jedoch konnte der DK nicht mal sauber die Aggro halten und ist selbst gestorben und dies lag garantiert nicht am Heal.

Fazit:
Nicht nur HP ist wichtig, sondern auch die anderen Stats z.B. dass man besser Aggro ziehen kann doch an erster Stelle sollte immer die Schadensverringerung stehen.

Liebe Grüsse
Evilstorm
Aus Lust und Laune Retri und Prot Pally


----------



## Kerosin22 (24. Juli 2009)

also ich sag euch ganz ehrlich es liegt immer an den HP und ein Dk tank( die meisten beherschen es eh nicht) naja bin ich nicht mit einverstanden wenn cih weis so einer Tankt binich weg. Ein Tank finde ich sollte entweder ein Dudu sein (zwegs schnellem aggro aufbau) ein Pala ( auch wegen aggro) oder ein warri weil diese alle über die abhärtung verfügen (und bis auf dudu schild tragen) und einfach weniger dmg fressen wie ein DK. Meine meinung ist einfach schauen das du auf knapp 27k kommst und denn leuten mal sagst sie sollen mal die luft anhalten du hast das schon öfter gemacht und fertig.


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juli 2009)

EvilStorm schrieb:


> Wir gingen mal Ema HC und wir waren 2 Tanks:
> DK Tank, 35k HP Unbuffed
> Ich, Prot Pally, 29k HP Unbuffed
> 
> ...


ka woran das liegt, aber ich fress beim boss immer MEHR schaden als bei adds Oo


----------



## Morrisson (24. Juli 2009)

Super schrieb:


> hp sagen nix über die quali aus
> entscheiden ist schadensvermeidung, nur wissen das die wenigsten


----------



## Kerosin22 (24. Juli 2009)

also ich bin der meinung wenn de nen guten heal hast is HP jacke man sollte halt auf Blocken & Co. achten


----------



## Hugo2000 (24. Juli 2009)

Valnir_Kamui schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> wude heute gekickt weil ich angeblich zu wenig HP hätte für Emalon 10er
> bin Palatank und habe einen unbuffed Wert von 26k
> ...


Eigentlich sollte es reichen..... xD !


----------



## Kerosin22 (24. Juli 2009)

also ich bin der meinung MUSS reichen auch wenn de nur die add´s machst reichen 26k unbuffed LOCKER wenn se es dir ned glauben können sie ja gerne mal mit mri ema 10 gehen ^^


----------



## EvilStorm (24. Juli 2009)

Kerosin22 schrieb:


> also ich bin der meinung MUSS reichen auch wenn de nur die add´s machst reichen 26k unbuffed LOCKER wenn se es dir ned glauben können sie ja gerne mal mit mri ema 10 gehen ^^



Laut deiner Anzeige hast du aber nur 537 Def... Damit bist du für Raidbosse nicht Critimmun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mvposse (24. Juli 2009)

Valnir_Kamui schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> wude heute gekickt weil ich angeblich zu wenig HP hätte für Emalon 10er
> bin Palatank und habe einen unbuffed Wert von 26k
> ...


ja


----------



## nachtwalter (24. Juli 2009)

@TE:

Hab selbst nen Palatank und kann dir sagen dass die meisten leute einfach keinen plan haben worauf sie bei nem tank achten müssen...

Hatte relativ am anfang ähnliche Probs weil ich als Pala natürlich erstmal auf mein block-cap kommen wollte (also parry, dodge, block und HS auf 102,4% minimum) da ich so aber kaum life bekommen hab -.- durft ich einige sachen nicht mittanken...

hat mich irre kohle gekostet aber jetzt hab ich n block-cap-equip mit unbuffed 30k life und bin sehr stolz drauf...


mach dir keinen kopf wenn dich leute nicht tanken lassen wollen, denk dir deinen teil und such dir ne gescheite neue gruppe.


----------



## Rodulf (24. Juli 2009)

Super schrieb:


> @MasterThardus
> 
> rar items haben weniger hp das stimmt, jedoch ist die schademsvermeidung höher
> 
> ...



du darst doch bitte nicht vergessen, das ausweichen besser mit dem pala skaliert als parrieren, blcoken skaliert von den reinen zahlen her sogar noch besser als ausweichen aber bringt weniger schadensveringerung und wer mit einem Palatank sprciht sollte nicht vergessen, das er auch zwei waffen trägt, seine DPS-Schleuder ist sein schild, damit macht er den meisten schaden.

bis naxx scheint blocken ganz gut zu sein für einen Tank mal abgesehen vom DK aber ab T8 kommt ja dann mehr parry und avoid übers equip, das heißt für den Tank an dieser Stelle sollte crushimmunität im Auge behalten werden und mehr auf HP geachtet werden ... nagut ganz so statischd arf das auch wieder nicht klingen, eigentlich braucht der Palatank 6 Equips - max. Block, max. Avoid, max Aggro, max Hp und für bestimmte Bosse dann noch max. Dps bzw DD-gear und für spassige soloausflüge noch ein ordentliches Heilgear, wie ich heute im Kern bei Shazzara + Geddon gemerkt habe ...

Das Itemlvl sagt eigentlich schon aus welches Item besser ist und bei den Entcountern wird allgemein immer der vorhergehende Conntent gefordert

normale ini - hero/naxx 10 - naxx10/25 - naxx25/ulduar10 - ulduar10/25 ... also man kann auch mit hero equip nach ulduar10 gehen, wird halt nicht einfach und clear auch nicht aber man verbessert sich halt von Entcounter zu Entcounter


----------



## EvilStorm (24. Juli 2009)

mvposse schrieb:


> ja



Was ist das denn für eine Antwort?
Er fragt nach einer Meinung und nicht nach unnötige Antworten.
Wenn du keine Lust hast mehr zu schreiben, dann lass es einfach!

Edit:


Rodulf schrieb:


> du darst doch bitte nicht vergessen, das ausweichen besser mit dem pala skaliert als parrieren



/sign


----------



## Rodulf (24. Juli 2009)

habs noch editiert ^^


----------



## Kelthelas (24. Juli 2009)

hab als pala tank 36k unbuffed und bei mir wurde mal von irgendwem gemeint dass zu wenig life um rat hardmode zu tanken obwohl ihc das schon gemacht hab o.O


----------



## nachtwalter (24. Juli 2009)

Rodulf schrieb:


> bis naxx scheint blocken ganz gut zu sein für einen Tank mal abgesehen vom DK aber ab T8 kommt ja dann mehr parry und avoid übers equip, das heißt für den Tank an dieser Stelle sollte crushimmunität im Auge behalten werden



korrigiere mich falls ich mich irre aber meines wissen nach wurde crushing abgeschafft o.O


----------



## Dokagero (24. Juli 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> also 28-30k sollten es schon sein wenn man noch blaue items hat um den dmg auszugleichen, man sollte 2gut hits überleben. 26-28k ist für nen Pala im nax10/hero eq eigentlich gut machbar.


Bloss kommst mit blauen items nie auf so viel HP wie von dir angegeben.
hab jetzt 31,4k als Krieger, bin langsam zufrieden. Hab aber noch kein Ulduar equip


----------



## nachtwalter (24. Juli 2009)

28-30k life durch blaues equip?  

O.o spinnst du? 
dazu müsste man da ja gescheite VZ drauf hauen und das wird keiner machen weil blau einfach blau und nicht lila ist xD


----------



## Descartes (24. Juli 2009)

nachtwalter schrieb:


> korrigiere mich falls ich mich irre aber meines wissen nach wurde crushing abgeschafft o.O


Wurde nicht abgeschafft nur um 1 level erhöht.
Sprich damals konnten bosse die 3lv übereinen (totenkopf) sind noch crushen,
heute muss der boss 4lv über dir sein, jedoch ist das bosslevel geblieben.
Das heist du müsstest mit 79 Naxx tanken um noch gecrusht zu werden


----------



## nachtwalter (24. Juli 2009)

Descartes schrieb:


> Wurde nicht abgeschafft nur um 1 level erhöht.
> Sprich damals konnten bosse die 3lv übereinen (totenkopf) sind noch crushen,
> heute muss der boss 4lv über dir sein, jedoch ist das bosslevel geblieben.
> Das heist du müsstest mit 79 Naxx tanken um noch gecrusht zu werden



Naja, damit ist es ja "raidtechnisch" abgeschafft und irrelevant was das equip angeht... so zumindest meine meinung dazu


----------



## Rodulf (24. Juli 2009)

Raidbosse können nicht mehr critten, das stimmt immernoch ^^ aber die 102,4% Totalavoid für einen crushimmunen Paladin wären zu BC Zeiten = Crushimmun gewesen und bedeuten heute *nur* das jeder eingehende Schlag entweder geblockt, parriert oder eben ausgewichen wird, durch Seghen des Refugiums kommt darüberhinaus noch massig Mana zurück was unendlich Aggrogeneration für einen Pala bedeutet, deshalb sind die Ausweichwerte ebenfalls sehr wichtig für einen Palatank, in manchen heros fallen die Mobs und bosse so schnell, das ich zeitweise kaum mana bekomme und dann wirds eng für heiler und dds ...

Im späteren Conntent, wenn auf den Items mehr HP und weniger Block drauf ist soll wohl auch ausgeglichen werden, das die DDs ja dann unendlich hohe Dps fahren, da für den Pala HP = ZM und ZM = Aggro ist (wobei da stärke besser ist also bitte keine ZM Equipteile tragen), ist das wohl ein guter grund ab diesem Zeitpunkt mehr auf Hp zu gehen aber eben imemr mit einem Auge auf Totalavoid (Ziel=102,4%)


----------



## Maerad (24. Juli 2009)

Kerosin22 schrieb:


> also ich sag euch ganz ehrlich es liegt immer an den HP und ein Dk tank( die meisten beherschen es eh nicht) naja bin ich nicht mit einverstanden wenn cih weis so einer Tankt binich weg. Ein Tank finde ich sollte entweder ein Dudu sein (zwegs schnellem aggro aufbau) ein Pala ( auch wegen aggro) oder ein warri weil diese alle über die abhärtung verfügen (und bis auf dudu schild tragen) und einfach weniger dmg fressen wie ein DK. Meine meinung ist einfach schauen das du auf knapp 27k kommst und denn leuten mal sagst sie sollen mal die luft anhalten du hast das schon öfter gemacht und fertig.



Größter Schwachsinn ever ... wirklich

Krieger und Pala sind wegen Schild beim Mobtanken am besten, Dudu und (Blut)-DK sind am besten als MT aufgehoben. Wenn ich mich mit unserem besser ausgestatten Krieger im Raid vergleich (z.b. beim Ema tanken, wir hatten uns 2 Wochen abgewechselt mit Adds/Boss), dann bekomm ich EQ mässig sogar weniger Schaden rein als er. Klar, ich hab kein Blocken, aber dafür sehr hohe Avoidwerte, Parry und mehr als genug CD's.

Und wenn der Aggroaufbau in deinen Gruppen nicht passt, dann kann derjenige seine Klasse nicht spielen. Punkt.

Ich hab als BlutDKtank in Raids meistens eher das Problem, das ich dem eigentlichen MT (wenn nicht selbst bin) immer die Aggro klau bzw. kurz davor bin.


----------



## Byakko (24. Juli 2009)

Mit 25k unbuffed nicht Ema tanken dürfen?
Und darüber regst du dich auf?

Ich durfte als Dudu mit 23k Life und 35% Ausweichen nichtmal *TU normal* tanken.
Als ich gesagt habe das ich tanke war der Heiler weg lol


----------



## cortez338 (24. Juli 2009)

Also 26k sollten reichen auch wenn Hp nicht das wichtigste sind


----------



## Sethclaw (24. Juli 2009)

hab mit meinem dk tank auf t7 eq niveau ausweich von gut 30% & kann auch lcoker naxx hc ema oder sonst was tanken wenn ich lust hätte ^^

aber back 2 topic

26k unbuffed als tank bei ema sollte locker reichen , für die adds wäre es dann aber problematisch


----------



## Kerosin22 (25. Juli 2009)

Maerad schrieb:


> Größter Schwachsinn ever ... wirklich
> 
> Krieger und Pala sind wegen Schild beim Mobtanken am besten, Dudu und (Blut)-DK sind am besten als MT aufgehoben. Wenn ich mich mit unserem besser ausgestatten Krieger im Raid vergleich (z.b. beim Ema tanken, wir hatten uns 2 Wochen abgewechselt mit Adds/Boss), dann bekomm ich EQ mässig sogar weniger Schaden rein als er. Klar, ich hab kein Blocken, aber dafür sehr hohe Avoidwerte, Parry und mehr als genug CD's.
> 
> ...





Es hat nichts mit schwachsinn zu tun es ist meine meinung!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ja ich bin auch der Meinung das DK´s total aus dem game genommen werden sollen weil se einer der nerfigsten und dümmsten klassen sind die Blizz sich hat einfallen lassen. IST AUCH MEINE MEINUNG. jeder der ne andre meinung hat ok aber das ist MEINE meinung und fertig


----------



## Maskenball (25. Juli 2009)

Thufeist schrieb:


> Mein Krieger Tank hat unbuffed auch ca. 26k und ich habe Emalon schon getankt..
> Sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein..
> Nur die Adds ansich sind da noch etwas zu heftig, da sie etwa 25% mehr DMG als Emalon machen..




Aber als Krieger Tank siehst die HP sache anders aus als Pala, DK oder Bärchen... Als Krieger hast du noch immer die meisten Möglichkeiten Schaden insgesamt zu vermeiden (blocken, ausweichen, pariere und def )


----------



## Kerosin22 (25. Juli 2009)

Maskenball schrieb:


> Aber als Krieger Tank siehst die HP sache anders aus als Pala, DK oder Bärchen... Als Krieger hast du noch immer die meisten Möglichkeiten Schaden insgesamt zu vermeiden (blocken, ausweichen, pariere und def )




stimmt schon aber 26 k sollte eigendlich reichen als pala


----------



## Aerasan (25. Juli 2009)

Kelthelas schrieb:


> hab als pala tank 36k unbuffed und bei mir wurde mal von irgendwem gemeint dass zu wenig life um rat hardmode zu tanken obwohl ihc das schon gemacht hab o.O


 kann ich ma bitte armorylink sehen,bzw wie heißt dein char,auf welchem server??
mfg Aerasan


----------



## Rantja (25. Juli 2009)

Hab´s jetzt mit meinem Pala auf 28k ungebuffed geschafft, aber mit 27k gab´s auch keine größeren Probleme. Habe halt eine sehr gute Avoidance und wie schon so oft im Vorfeld gesagt wurde: 

Die Leute haben halt keinen Plan! 

Neulich hatten wir auch im 10er Ulduar einen Ersatzspieler dabei (Eule), der bei Hodir dann meinte, er könne ja mal tanken, er hätte ja schließlich 10k Leben mehr als ich. Ich wies ihn dann darauf hin, daß erstens Leben nicht alles ist und zweitens, ich nicht der Grund war, warum wir starben, sonder eher, weil zu schnell andere Leute wegbrachen. Zum Glück habe ich auch eine gute Raidleitung! =)


----------



## ramsleier (25. Juli 2009)

wir haben den letztens mit einem Tank gemacht der gerade mal 25k full buffed hatte... ging ohne Probleme


----------



## Rantja (25. Juli 2009)

ramsleier schrieb:


> wir haben den letztens mit einem Tank gemacht der gerade mal 25k full buffed hatte... ging ohne Probleme



Ok, da hätte ich gerne einen Screen von!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (25. Juli 2009)

MasterThardus schrieb:


> Fürn 10er hätts vielleicht grad noch so gereicht als add tank, allerdings kann man bei solchen hp Werten auch daraus schließen das andere Werte wie Ausweichen, Parieren, Block nicht ganz so ausgebaut sind, was den Schaden an dir natürlich noch nen tick höher erscheinen lässt.


Naja,die Adds machen mehr schaden als Emalon.


----------



## TheGui (25. Juli 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> Parier Werte eigentlich NUR für den DK


ehmy, weil?


----------



## Totebone (25. Juli 2009)

Nobódy81 schrieb:


> Dann macht euer Druidentank irgendwas falsch. Ich habe knappe 50k life und verliere in Heroinnis kaum life. Ich habe eher noch probs wut aufzubauen als das ich life verliere.
> Sag eurem Druiden mal er soll nicht nur Ausdauer sockeln sondern auch auf Beweglichkeit setzten das erhöht beim Druiden nämlich Rüstung/Ausweichen/Feralangriffskraft
> 
> 
> ...



Jo aber er meint das  besser so <.<
Das geilste is auch noch das er in Frostresi gear tankt damit er meht Leben hat °.°


----------



## Maerad (25. Juli 2009)

Kerosin22 schrieb:


> Es hat nichts mit schwachsinn zu tun es ist meine meinung!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ja ich bin auch der Meinung das DK´s total aus dem game genommen werden sollen weil se einer der nerfigsten und dümmsten klassen sind die Blizz sich hat einfallen lassen. IST AUCH MEINE MEINUNG. jeder der ne andre meinung hat ok aber das ist MEINE meinung und fertig



Ich hab auch nicht gesagt das deine Meinung schwachsinn ist, sondern das was du da behauptet hast. Wenn du sagt "ich mag keine DK" - ok, deine Meinung, aber zu behaupten, dass DK mehr DMG fressen als alle anderen Klassen, weniger "Abhärtung" haben als die anderen Klassen und anscheinend auch nen schlechten Aggroaufbau, dann ist das schlicht und ergreifend falsch.

DK's sind grad bei Hardmodes immer noch die bevorzugte MT Klasse, weshalb sie ja mit dem nächsten Patch mal wieder nen nerf abbekommen. Aggroaufbau fällt mir als BlutDK auch verdammt leicht, ausser halt bei Mobs, weil ich wenig "massenaggroskills" hab bzw. die alle zusammen von den Runen her schlecht zusammenpassen, geht aber aktuell auch ohne weitere Probleme. Mit Abhärtung vermute ich mal das du Rüstung / Schild meinst. Dazu mal soviel - DK's haben von der Rüssi her keine Nachteile zu den anderen Klasse, war am Anfang in Frostpräsi sogar zuviel Rüsi. Und ja, wir haben kein Schild, dafür aber mehr Avoid / Proccs / CD's um uns den Schaden zu minimieren. Klar - Krieger / Pala mit Schild sind besser bei Mobs, da Blocken hier schön den DMG runterbringt, bei vielen, kleinen Schlägen - dafür ist das Schild bei Bossen eigentlich fast uninteressant, weil die da nur minimal was am DMG runterbekommen (daher soll ja auch Blocken geändert werden - mal schauen was das wird).

Und prinzipiell sind die HP IMHO zweitrangig. Was bringen dir 50k HP, wenn du jeden 2. Treffer mit voller Wucht kassierst? Klar, - du überlebst vielleicht 2-3 Schläge mehr, aber besser ist es, wenn man erst garnicht getroffen wird bzw. der Schaden minimiert wird.

Wenn man schön ausgeglichen sein EQ ausgestattet hat (25k HP unbuffed, gut avoid/parry/block) sollte es ganz leicht gehen, Ema zu tanken - oder auch die Adds. Grad bei den Adds sind gute "Ausweichwerte" besser als HP. Klar Addtank bekommt mehr gesamtschaden ab, den aber in kleinen Portionen und keine 15k Hits. Das lässt sich mit guten Parry und Ausweichwertungen (bzw. Block) so schön minimieren, das der Heal da ganz gemütlich, linear healen kann, ohne zu groß ins Schwitzen zu kommen.

Es sollte einfach beides schön ausgeglichen sein - am besten Kombisteine rein mit Avoid/Ausdauer, Parry/Ausdauer oder Def/Ausdauer


----------



## Zadius (25. Juli 2009)

ich habe 27,5k hp unbuffed und tank erfolgreich ak10/25er... reicht also.

Der einzige Vorteil ist wenn du mehr hp hast das die heiler ein entspannteres Leben haben. 

Ich war eben ak10er, musste nachm 2nd try weg (privat) aber da wars immer so das irgendwann der heal nicht gereicht hat.
Im healmeter standen 3 heiler im 10er, die zwischen 1,7k und 0,7k heal gemacht haben. Ich war addtank weil der dudu meinte er
sei singletarget und ich als krieger könnte die adds besser tanken. Und der dudu hatte 24k unbuffed. kp wieviel das in bärengestalt ist.
-> wievie hp du haben solltest hängt von der qualität der heiler ab

Meine persönliche Erfahrung ist bisher das der "leichtere" tank den boss tanken sollte weil ich gefühlt von den adds mehr dmg bekomme als vom boss.
Liegt ws daran das er immer wieder kettenplitz oder novapausen macht und langsam zuschlägt.


----------



## Yamii (24. August 2009)

Es kommt immer stark auf die Heiler an.

Mein DK Twink hat 28k Life Unbuffed.
Neulich im Ema 10er verreckt als Bosstank weil ewig kein Heal kam.

Hatte 5 Schläge keinen Heal bekommen (3x12k, 2 mal ausweichen/parry) und kein Heal.

Danach Ema 25er Getankt wobei der doch einiges mehr Dam rausgehauen hat und kein Problem weil immer Heal gekommen ist.


----------



## Stevesteel (24. August 2009)

geht locker, du wurdest verarscht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evilslyn (24. August 2009)

Es geht doch um Emalon 10er, mein Palatank hat knapp 29k und der Tanked, Emma und die Adds im 10er. Da solltest du mit 26k wenigstens Ema allein schaffen wenn ein anderer die Adds tanked.


----------



## theduke666 (24. August 2009)

Yamii schrieb:


> ...weil ewig kein Heal kam.
> 
> ...und kein Heal.


Hmm, Healer tot? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (24. August 2009)

Es gibt (falls ihr es noch wusstet) auch Schäden die nicht vermeidbar sind z.B. Zauberschäden.

Bei Ema 10er macht die Nova am tank ca. 15k Schaden (nur durch cc´s vermeidbar), wenn Ema den tank nacht der nova noch 1x mit 12k haut ist der instant tot. Da hilft auch der besste healer nicht.

Ich empfele deswegen immer ein gewisses HP-Polster von buffed 30k+ (unbufft ca 27-28k).
Dann ist das heilen für die healer viel entspannender und auf 27k life kommt man problemlos mit ein paar Heroequibteilen und 1x ausdauertrinekt (Azol Hc).


----------



## Suki2000 (24. August 2009)

Valnir_Kamui schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> wude heute gekickt weil ich angeblich zu wenig HP hätte für Emalon 10er
> bin Palatank und habe einen unbuffed Wert von 26k
> ...




Ich hab auch einen Pala Tank und war bis vor kurzen mit 2,85-29k unbuffed ema Tanken. Also irgendwan war ich EMa Tanken sollte dnen Boss tanken, wie jeder weiss braucht der Pala ne kurze antankzeit. Naja nix war DMG dealer bolzen mal gleich ihre IMBA crist raus Boss hat Aggroreset Raid stirbt. Das ging 3 mal bis sie meinten nen neuen Tank zu holen denn sier sterben liessen und wer Tankte ihn bis zum schluss icht aber es war ja kein DD am Aggroresett schukd. Mein Pala kommt ungebufft auf 30.1K. Ema 10er hab ich sogar mit nur 26K life ohne probs getankt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phexus (24. August 2009)

Valnir_Kamui schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> wude heute gekickt weil ich angeblich zu wenig HP hätte für Emalon 10er
> bin Palatank und habe einen unbuffed Wert von 26k
> ...




Hallo junge Mann,

ersma vorneweg: DK is kein HP Tank, wer hat dir denn son Floh ins Ohr gesetzt, ich knie nieder vor Lachen. Mein DK hatte vor dem letzten Patch durch Sockel und Verzauberungen und Equip 30,5 k unbuffed. Ich habe auch einen Krieger mit ähnlichem Equip und ähnlichen HP. Seit dem Patch hat mein DK noch 28,5k unbuffed. Das sind unterm Strich 2k HP Verlust bei der HP-Tankklasse (grinst).

26k HP bedeuten: mäßiges Equip (für heros allemal ausreichend). Bei dem Zunder, den man von Emalon bekommt, kann ein Tank kein mäßiges Equip gebrauchen. Es gibt kein Top-Equip mit nur 26k HP, egal was du gesockelt oder verzaubert hast.


----------



## Sausage (24. August 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Es gibt (falls ihr es noch wusstet) auch Schäden die nicht vermeidbar sind z.B. Zauberschäden.
> 
> Bei Ema 10er macht die Nova am tank ca. 15k Schaden (nur durch cc´s vermeidbar), wenn Ema den tank nacht der nova noch 1x mit 12k haut ist der instant tot. Da hilft auch der besste healer nicht.
> 
> ...



Dann sollte sich der Heiler Emalon in Fokus setzen, wenn der Tank wenig HP hat. 

Aber 26k unbuffed? Reichen locker für Ema. Adds tanken sollte man damit eher nich, da man da ziemlich böse Schadensspitzen bekommt, aber je nach Equip des Heilers kann man damit auch die Adds tanken. Bzw. je nach Equip des Heilers sollte man davon absehen, Emalon zu tanken mit 26k HP. Wobei ich finde, dass das unbuffed locker genug is, mit SDK und Ausdauer ist man dann ja schon wieder über 30k.. also reicht an sich schon.

Aber HP sind ja nicht alles. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Nimophelio (24. August 2009)

Ist es nicht so das ein Krieger Tank nur dann Wut bekommt wenn er Schaden nimmt? Also bei Avoid keine Wut bekommt? Deswegen waren Krieger Tanks doch meistens HP MOnster. Ich weiß nich ob das noch so is aber vielleicht schliessen manche von Kriegern auf alle Tanks.


----------



## Grimmzahn (24. August 2009)

Valnir_Kamui schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> wude heute gekickt weil ich angeblich zu wenig HP hätte für Emalon 10er
> bin Palatank und habe einen unbuffed Wert von 26k
> ...



Was willst du jetzt hören?

"Du hast Recht! Das waren nur Gimps in der Gruppe"?

Bitteschön! 

Aber du bist auch ein Gimp, denn offensichtlich kannst du deine Klasse nicht spielen, sonst müsstest du sowas gar nicht erst fragen. Abgesehen davon würde so eine Frage doch wohl eher ins Klassenforum passen, oder?


----------



## Pusillin (24. August 2009)

Thufeist schrieb:


> /Klugkacker Modus an
> 
> Es heisst aber DEF.. mit einem F.. kommt nämlich von Defense..
> 
> ...


Das Wort "Klugkacker" ist mir nicht bekannt!
Wahrscheinlich meintest du "Klugscheißer" oder "Korinthenkacker"


----------



## Matress (24. August 2009)

Grimmzahn schrieb:


> [...] denn offensichtlich kannst du deine Klasse nicht spielen, [...]




schraube locker? 
sag mir mal bitte wo steht wie er seine klasse spielt!


----------



## Dabow (24. August 2009)

Dein Vermeidungswert ist das was zählt !

Er ergibt sich aus : Parrieren, Ausweichen und Blocken

Hast du als 

Pala und Krieger  : 60 - 65 %

DK und Druide  : 40-45 %

Dann klappt das schon !


----------



## Maxugon (24. August 2009)

Grimmzahn schrieb:


> Was willst du jetzt hören?
> 
> "Du hast Recht! Das waren nur Gimps in der Gruppe"?
> 
> ...


Spielst du auf Todeswache?


----------



## Liquidlake (25. August 2009)

also erstmal ist ein todesritter kein HP tank.

ich hab mit meinem dk mit 26k life problemlos den boss getankt und die heiler meinten sogar es wäre recht easy zu heilen..
Und ich hatte nur blaues equip/epic aus heros, in naxx war ich zu diesem zeitpunkt nichtmal gewesen.
und wer hier meint das der tank mit weniger life die adds machen sollte liegt auch falsch... diese machen nämlich mehr schaden als der boss.


----------



## TheGui (25. August 2009)

Valnir_Kamui schrieb:


> da ich kein HP tank bin wie der Todesritter.


seit dem Patch hatt der DK aber keine HP mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja aber 26 reichen.. zumindest für emalon, die adds bräuchten vileicht bissel was standhaffteres.


----------



## C0deX (25. August 2009)

Ich hab mit Pala schon Leute mit weniger geheilt bei Ema 10 allerdings für 25er sollte es schon an die 30k gehen.


----------



## Sapper13 (25. August 2009)

Nerfig find ich das schon. Aber Du weißt wie die große Frage die sich der Raidleiter stellt lautet oder? 

Nehm ich jetzt Mr. 26k mit oder lieber den ebenfalls anwispernden Mr.30-40 (Klassenabhängig) und hab damit einen absolut sicheren Run. Klaro wäre es auch bei Dir möglich dich mitzunehmen, aber hier sind die Leute ganz einfach auf Erfolg aus und wollen keinen Ziehen der ihnen dann evtl. noch die Hose wegrollt und sich wieder in 2 Tagen Ulduar ready equiped hat.

Grüße

Sapper


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (25. August 2009)

Hmm Also Ich hab vor 2 tage oder so Ema im 25er getankt unbuffed 31k Life (buffed war ich bei 38k) Und wir haben den Boss nur nich gelegt weil der Raid"leiter"eine etwas seltsame Person war xD Der meinte als Stoffi den Boss pullen zu müssen und uns Tanks dann anzumachen warum wir nicht abspotten wenn er schon pullt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ok Ich gebs zu Ich hab den Raid nach dem Spruch auch wortlos verlassen ^^


----------

